# Spiel dürfen verkauft werden! Me vs Blizz



## quiesel (6. Juli 2012)

Ich habe soeben ein Ticket an Blizz geschickt in dem ich Blizz dazu auffordere es mir zu ermöglichen meine B-Net Spiele zum weiterverkauf frei zu geben.

Die begründe ich auf ein EuGh Urteil 
Quelle: http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzpolitik/eugh-zu-oracle-vs-usedsoft-gebrauchte-software-darf-verkauft-werden-a-842260.html

*Hier mein Ticket:*

_Guten Tag!
Gebrauchte Software-Lizenzen dürfen generell weiterverkauft werden. Dies gilt auch, wenn die Software im Internet gekauft und heruntergeladen wurde, wie am Dienstag der Europäische Gerichtshof (EuGH) in Luxemburg entschied.
Daher ist Blizzard verpflichtet mir einen weiterverkauf der einzelnen Spiele auf meinem B-NET ACC zu ermöglichen.

Wie werden Sie mir dies ermöglichen?_
_________________________________________________________________

Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden, bin mal gespannt auf die Antwort von Blizz )


----------



## Trixi3 (6. Juli 2012)

Du bist mit Blizzard einen Vertrag eingegangen also wird nicht´s passieren.

Wannabe


----------



## quiesel (6. Juli 2012)

Trixi3 schrieb:


> Du bist mit Blizzard einen Vertrag eingegangen also wird nicht´s passieren.


----------



## Dagonzo (6. Juli 2012)

Schade das du nicht richtig gelesen hast!
Warum?
Ganz einfach. Das EuGH hat das als Empfehlung ausgesprochen. Das heisst unser BGH (Bundesgerichtshof) muss daraus erst mal was rechtswirksames machen.
Und das kann noch dauern. Wenn du Pech hast erst nächstes Jahr oder noch später.
Jetzt wird Blizzard über deine Mail nur lachen, weil eben noch nichts in Stein gemeisselt ist.


----------



## quiesel (6. Juli 2012)

Trixi3 schrieb:


> Du bist mit Blizzard einen Vertrag eingegangen also wird nicht´s passieren.



Hast du das Urteil nicht gelesen oder nicht verstanden?

Diese Urteil setzt die AGB (wie du es nennst Vertrag) in diesem Punkt ausser Kraft.


----------



## Trixi3 (6. Juli 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Schade das du nicht richtig gelesen hast!
> Warum?
> Ganz einfach. Das EuGH hat das als Empfehlung ausgesprochen. Das heisst unser BGH (Bundesgerichtshof) muss daraus erst mal was rechtswirksames machen.
> Und das kann noch dauern. Wenn du Pech hast erst nächstes Jahr oder noch später.
> Jetzt wird Blizzard über deine Mail nur lachen, weil eben noch nichts in Stein gemeisselt ist.



Selbst wenn, die Kunden gehen mit Blizzard einen Vetrag ein welcher sie vor so etwas schützt.
Sprich der Vertrag von Blizzard steht über die Endscheidung des Gerichtshofes.

Naja wenigstens ich hatte kurz was zu lachen.


----------



## Trixi3 (6. Juli 2012)

quiesel schrieb:


> Hast du das Urteil nicht gelesen oder nicht verstanden?
> 
> Diese Urtei setzt die AGB (wie du es nennst Vertrag) in diesem Punkt ausser Kraft.



Du hast noch nicht sehr häufig mit Verträgen zu tun gehabt oder?
Hier geht es nicht um einen Jamba-Sparabo Vertrag.


----------



## quiesel (6. Juli 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Das EuGH hat das als Empfehlung ausgesprochen. Das heisst unser BGH (Bundesgerichtshof) muss daraus erst mal was rechtswirksames machen.



In solchen dingen Steht meines Wissens nach das EuGh über dem BGH.
Doch das wird sich sicherlich noch zeigen...

Wenn man nicht Kämpft, kann man nur verlieren!


----------



## Dagonzo (6. Juli 2012)

Trixi3 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn, die Kunden gehen mit Blizzard einen Vetrag ein welcher sie vor so etwas schützt.
> Sprich der Vertrag von Blizzard steht über die Endscheidung des Gerichtshofes.
> 
> Naja wenigstens ich hatte kurz was zu lachen.


Nein, wenn die AGB´s (egal welche auch immer) nicht konform mit dem im jeweiligen Land herrschenden Gesetzen sind, kann man sie zwingen diese zu ändern, egal ob Gegenstand oder Spiel oder was auch immer. Ansonsten kann man es im jeweiligen Land verbieten. Auch nachträglich.


----------



## quiesel (6. Juli 2012)

Also Trixi3... Du hast wirklich garkeine Ahnung!

Das die Blizz AGB über dem EuGh steht, das ist zum lachen!


----------



## Trixi3 (6. Juli 2012)

Du hast mich nicht verstanden und was ist da zum lachen Du redest von Deinem Wissen und ich bin am suchen. Lies Dir die Sachen besser nochmals durch.


----------



## Dagonzo (6. Juli 2012)

Trixi3 schrieb:


> Lies Dir die Sachen besser nochmals durch.


Das solltest eher du tun!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. Juli 2012)

Trixi3 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn, die Kunden gehen mit Blizzard einen Vetrag ein welcher sie vor so etwas schützt.
> Sprich der Vertrag von Blizzard steht über die Endscheidung des Gerichtshofes.
> 
> Naja wenigstens ich hatte kurz was zu lachen.


wow... Na das wärs ja noch O.o

Die ganze AGB, oder teile davon mit entsprechender klausel, werden sofort ungültig, wenn ein gesetz gegen sie existiert

§307 BGB http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bgb/__307.html


----------



## Nexilein (6. Juli 2012)

Das erinnert mich irgendwie an frühere Mieter: Die haben in den RTL2 Nachrichten gehört, dass der Vermieter das Halten von Hunden nicht pauschal verbieten darf, und sich einen Hund angeschafft.
Am Ende war RTL 2 ein schlechter Rechtsberater...


----------



## DeppJones (6. Juli 2012)

Hallo Freunde der Nacht bzw. des Forums!
Ich lese jetzt schon fast 4 Jahre hier mit, aber dieser Thread hat mich doch glatt zum Registrieren gebracht!
Ich verweise auf Heise.de

und hier ist besonders folgender Satz ausschlaggebend:



> Denn der EuGH hat zwar entschieden, dass die Weiterveräußerung online gekaufter und gebrauchter Software nicht die Urheberrechte des Softwareherstellers verletzt. Aber damit hat das Gericht den Herstellern keinesfalls ein Gebot ins Stammbuch geschrieben, nunmehr den Kunden die Weiterveräußerung auch zu ermöglichen.



Also kann man die Sofware gerne verkaufen, aber ......., wie regelt man die Übertragung im Battle.Net???

Bin wieder weg!
Bis in 4 Jahren!

Depp


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. Juli 2012)

Man kann zb jedes spiel an einen einzelnen steam/bnet/origin acc binden und dann einfach den ganzen acc samt spiel verkaufen. nur so ist es atm möglich und nun rechtens


----------



## DeppJones (6. Juli 2012)

Shit, wie die Zeit vergeht!^^ Da kommen mir doch 4 Jahre wie 4 Minuten vor! :-)


ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> Man kann zb jedes spiel an einen einzelnen steam/bnet/origin acc binden und dann einfach den ganzen acc samt spiel verkaufen. nur so ist es atm möglich und nun rechtens


Das ist im Fall von Diablo3/Battlefield3/etc. eine durchaus gangbare Lösung! Und damit hast Du dem Thread-Ersteller eine (in meinen Augen) durchaus legale Möglichkeit aufgezeigt.
Probleme würden nur in Fällen wie bei mir auftreten, wo entweder mehrere Spiele (z.B. Jahrespass) oder persönliche Daten (z.B. Konto) hinterlegt wurden.
Da ist diese Lösung leider außen vor und ein Diablo3-Transfer wäre nicht möglich!
Aber Dein Einwand ist durchaus berechtigt!

Depp


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. Juli 2012)

Ich habe eben einen oder mehrere Kommentare gelöscht.

1.: Beiträge die offensichtlich der reinen Provokation der Gesprächsteilnehmer dienen, also beispielsweise bewusst ein Thema nieder machen sollen, sowie bewusst ausschließlich Offtopic darstellen sind nicht gestattet. Kritik ist erwünscht, jedoch in einem angemessenen Umgangston. Bleibt beim Thema! 

2.: Achtet bitte auf Euren Umgangston. Verbale Entgleisungen, reines Rumgenöle oder Profilierungsposts werden hier vergeblich gepostet, weil wir diese löschen - auch wenn es manche nicht so sehen wollen, die haben nichts mit  Kritik zu tun. Kritik wird immer sachlich (aus-)formuliert.

3.: Beleidigungen, Abfälligkeiten und persönliche Angriffe anderer Mitgliedern, Außenstehenden, Unternehmen oder sonstigen Dritten ist untersagt. Dies widerspricht unserer [netiquette], sowie den [regeln] und jeglicher vernünftiger Umgangsform.

Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis


----------



## DeppJones (6. Juli 2012)

Leider ein Nachtrag ! :-( Ich hatte den Artikel bei Heise vor ein paar Tagen gelesen und nicht korrekt zu Ende zitiert. Sry!


> Im Fall von Apples Appstore etwa scheitert der Weiterverkauf der Software schon an der fehlenden Möglichkeit, installierte Apps überhaupt an ein anderes Gerät weitergeben zu können. Das heutige Urteil verpflichtet die Softwarehersteller auch nicht, das möglich zu machen.
> Gleiches gilt für Steam, Origin und ähnliche Vertriebsmethoden, die in Form einer Produktaktivierung Software logisch fest auf die jeweilige Hardware individualisieren


Ist anscheinend bei diesen Herstellern vergleichbar zu einer Produkt-Aktivierung bei MS wg. Windows 7.
Das dürfte bei Diablo 3 (um zurück zum Thema zu kommen), aber nicht das Problem darstellen!

Depp


----------



## Caps-lock (6. Juli 2012)

> ht. Sehe der mit dem Verkauf geschlossene Lizenzvertrag ein dauerhaftes Nutzungsrecht vor, sei dies nicht an den Erstkäufer gebunden



Und damit zerfällt dein Kartenhaus.
Wenn ich nicht ganz irre steht in den AGBs von Steam oder Blizz, dass sie dir das Nutzungsrecht jederzeit aberkennen können.
Du hast kein DAUERHAFTES Nutzungsrecht, sondern das Recht das Spiel für eine gewissen Zeit zu nutzen.

Nur zur Info:
Blizzard als juristische Person ist nicht dämlich ^^.
Die haben vermutlich ein paar Dutzend Anwälte, die sich mit Vertragsrecht sonstwie gut auskennen und das auch für verschiedene Länder.
Aber es kann natürlich sein, dass dein juristisches Wissen über Vertragsrecht umfassender ist als das von einige Anwälten .
Ansonsten viel Glück.


----------



## Dagonzo (6. Juli 2012)

Falls sich das so durchsetzt, dass man alle Spiele wieder verkaufen kann, denke ich mal wäre es durchaus machbar Spiele wieder von einem Account zu trennen und auch den entsprechenden Key dafür wieder freizugeben. Von mir aus auch gegen eine kleine Gebühr als Aufwandsentschädigung. Der Käufer hat dann wieder einen Key mit dem er das "neue" Spiel mit seinem Account verbindet. Ich denke das wäre recht leicht zu realisieren und auch zu automatisieren.


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. Juli 2012)

Die Hersteller wollen doch eigentlich gar nicht, dass man einen registrierten Key weiter verkaufen kann. Sie wollen ja selbst den Key verkaufen.

Bei anderen Spielen mit Online-Anbindung gehen die Hersteller ja mittlerweile so weit, nach einem Weiterverkauf des Spiels, den Neubesitzer für die Nutzung der Onlinefähigkeit nochmal zur Kasse zu beten.

Der Weiterverkauf von ungenutzen Lizenzen gefällt natürlich keinem Hersteller. Aber anstatt, dass sie selbst so ein Geschäftsmodell wie Usedsoft aufbauen klagen sie dagegen.

Ist das gleiche Spiel wie bei der Musik- und Filmbranche.


----------



## Mayestic (6. Juli 2012)

also machen wir es weiter wie bisher. für jedes spiel das man auf einer onlineplattform registrieren muss wird ein eigener eigenständiger account angelegt. 
bei mir ist das so zumindest bei starcraft2, wow und diablo3. ich habe drei battle.net.accounts. für jedes spiel einen. 
das war für mich eher eine schutzmaßnahme. wenn man mir mal einen account hacken sollte sind nicht gleich alle spiele betroffen sondern nur ein einziges. 
zumindest soweit die theorie denn ich wurde in 17 jahren noch nie gehackt.
Allerdings habe ich auch noch nie einen Account verkauft. Aber ich hätte wenigstens die Möglichkeit.


----------



## ZAM (6. Juli 2012)

Du wirst den Account btw. auch hier nicht anbieten können.


----------



## Dagonzo (6. Juli 2012)

Mayestic schrieb:


> ...zumindest soweit die theorie denn ich wurde in 17 jahren noch nie gehackt.
> Allerdings habe ich auch noch nie einen Account verkauft. Aber ich hätte wenigstens die Möglichkeit.


Naja früher wurde sowieso niemand "gehackt". Das fing ja eh erst alles mit WoW an, zumindest nennenwert. Und wenn ein Account gehackt ist, dann ist der andere das in der Regel auch. Funktionieren tut das eh alles über Keylogger. Spielst du nach und nach jeden Account, haben sie auch das PW von denen. Aber Accounts mit StarCraft zu hacken bringt es nichts. Da gibts kein Gold oder sonst was, was man verticken könnte. 
Aber wer z.B. Steam & Co nutzt hat mal locker 15, 20 oder 30 Spiele auf dem Account. Willst du dir für jedes einzelne Spiele einen Account anlegen? Das macht nicht gerade viel Sinn.


----------



## quiesel (6. Juli 2012)

Mir geht es darum, dass mir Firmen wie Blizzard nicht wieter vorschreiben können was ich mit MEINEM Eigentum machen darf und was nicht.
Natürlich bin ich sehr auf Blizzards Antwort gespannt, auch wenn ich mir sehr sicher bin sie schon jetzt zu kennen.
Doch darauf bin ich vorbereitet Rechtsschutzversicherung sei dank )

Drückt mir die Daumen


----------



## Tikume (6. Juli 2012)

Lass uns dann wissen wie deine Klage gelaufen ist, wir sind sicher alle gespannt.


----------



## msdos83 (6. Juli 2012)

hallo 

soweit ich weis steht doch in den agb :

Mit dem erwerb der lizens bei blizzard wird es dir erlaubt mit ihrem eigentum zu spielen wobei aber immer alles ihrs bleibt 

also selbst wenn du den acc verkaufen kannst die items chars und was auch immer auf diesen account gehört blizz und die kannst du net einfach weiter geben da sie ja nicht dir gehören ^^


----------



## medusis24 (6. Juli 2012)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Mir geht es darum, dass mir Firmen wie Blizzard nicht wieter vorschreiben können was ich mit MEINEM Eigentum machen darf und was nicht.[/font]<br style="color: rgb(28, 40, 55); font-family: arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif; font-size: 13px; line-height: 19px; ">[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Natürlich bin ich sehr auf Blizzards Antwort gespannt, auch wenn ich mir sehr sicher bin sie schon jetzt zu kennen.[/font]<br style="color: rgb(28, 40, 55); font-family: arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif; font-size: 13px; line-height: 19px; ">[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Doch darauf bin ich vorbereitet Rechtsschutzversicherung sei dank )[/font]<br style="color: rgb(28, 40, 55); font-family: arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif; font-size: 13px; line-height: 19px; "><br style="color: rgb(28, 40, 55); font-family: arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif; font-size: 13px; line-height: 19px; ">[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Drückt mir die Daumen[/font]



Das Problem ist nur das es  ja nicht Dein Eigentum ist. Es steht ja immer noch in den AGB das es Geistiges Eigentum von Blizzard ist und man nur die Zeit zum Spielen bezahlt.Deswegen darf ja auch Blizzard einfach Account Sperren etc.


----------



## quiesel (6. Juli 2012)

Und genau das ist nicht mehr so seit dem Gesetz!


----------



## msdos83 (6. Juli 2012)

das gesetz redet von der gebrauchter software aber nicht von gebrauchten accounts das heist das gesetz erlaubt dir dein diablo3 weiter zuverkaufen aber nicht den account

und schon garnicht den inhalt der accounts


----------



## Caps-lock (6. Juli 2012)

> Und genau das ist nicht mehr so seit dem Gesetz!



Du willst es offensichtlich nicht verstehen .
Aber ich schließe mich Tikume an, sag bescheid wenn du deine Klage wegen 50 Euro gegen einen Millionenkonzern durchbekommen hast.


----------



## Nexilein (7. Juli 2012)

quiesel schrieb:


> Und genau das ist nicht mehr so seit dem Gesetz!



Es ist doch ganz einfach: Du kannst deine Spiele Lizenz verkaufen an wen du möchtest, allerdings musst du sie dann auch an den Käufer übertragen.
Das ganze ist aber nicht so einfach, da du die Lizenz entweder zwischen zwei Battle.net Accounts transferieren musst, oder den Battle.net Account mitüberträgst.

Battle.net Accounts sind in der Regel nicht übertragbar, daran ändert auch das Urteil nichts.
Die Lizenz übertragen kann nur Blizzard, und ob die sie das tun ist fraglich.

D.h. entweder du zahlst für den Transfer der Lizenz (wahrscheinlich mehr als du für die Lizenz bekommst), du hoffst auf die Kulanz von Blizzard oder du klagst gegen Blizzard.

Natürlich ist es dein gutes Recht das Thema weiter zu verfolgen, aber mal ehrlich:
Wenn du die Welt verbessern möchtest, dann spiel in der Fußgängerzone eine halbe Stunde Mundharmonika und spende den Erlös zu Gunsten afganischer Straßenkinder...


----------



## Alri (7. Juli 2012)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> sag bescheid wenn du deine Klage wegen 50 Euro gegen einen Millionenkonzern




 und das ist doch genau der punkt.firmen,in diesem fall blizz wissen,dass sich (fast) niemand wegen 50€ diesen stress macht.da ist denen die rechtslage völlig egal.
und falls es doch soweit kommt,wird sich flugs außergerichtlich geeinigt (mit passender schweigeklausel)

bei dem "urteil" ging es aber so weit ich weiß um eine,sagen wir einfach mal sauteuere,oracle lizenz.da lohnt sich das klagen schon.
und das im gewerblichen ausmaß.da kommen auch schon ein t€ streitwert zusammen.und das lohnt sich dann schon wieder.
das wäre natürlich mit einem d3 key nie nicht passiert.

ich hab gestern auch irgendwo in den untiefen des wow forums ein blauen beitrag dazu gelesen.da stand sinngemäß drin : 
 wir prüfen die möglichkeiten,können aber nix dazu sagen.kann kommen,muss aber nicht.evtl kostenpflichtig.alles was den key angeht (items,gold blablubb) wird gelöscht.

meine persönliche meinung: bei spielen wie d3,sc2 etc wird es wohl über kurz oder lang eine möglichkeit geben diese zu übertragen.man kauft ja hier tatsächlich ein stück software zur nutzung
ob es sich lohnt (gebühren),steht auf einem anderen blatt.
bei wow (oder generell mmos mit abomodell) sehe ich das wiederverkaufsrecht noch in weiter ferne,da hier ja anscheinend nur eine lizenz zur nutzung der blizz eigenen serverinfrastruktur gegeben wird.


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. Juli 2012)

EuGH-Urteil != Gesetz

Dieses spezielle Urteil ist, wie schon einmal erwähnt wurde, eine Empfehlung an den BGH zu diesem einem Fall (Oracle vs. Usedsoft).

Und solange es kein Grundsatzurteil des BGH gibt, kann sich Oracle weiter so verhalten, wie sie es aktuell machen. Bei Usedsoft geht es auch nicht um 50€-Lizenzen. Oracle-Lizenzen sind um einiges teurer.


----------



## Aitheran (7. Juli 2012)

Wie oben schon erwähnt: 
Es ist ein Urteil, dass dort ergangen ist, da wurde kein neues Gesetz erlassen, sondern lediglich klargestellt wie bestehende Gestetze auszulegen sind. Von daher ist das auch nicht unbedingt nur eine reine Empfehlung für den BGH. Der BGH und jedes andere Gericht in Deutschland wird dem lediglich dann nicht folgen wenn die nationale Rechtsprechung dem eindeutig entgegensteht und für den Fall gäbe es wahrscheinlich ein Verfahren gegen die BR Deutschland seitens der EU.
Und dieses Urteil besagt letztlich nichts anderes als dass Software dem gleichen Erschöpfungsgrundsatz unterliegt wie ein materieller Gegenstand.
Sprich: sobald der Kauf getätigt wurde kann der Käufer mit seinem Eigentum machen was er will. Also auch gebraucht weiterverkaufen.
Maßnahmen des Herstellers um dies zu unterbinden sind damit zunächsteinmal illegitime Eingriffe in die Eigentumsrechte des Kunden.
Im Klartext: es geht den Hersteller schlicht nichtsmehr an, was ich als Käufer mache solange ich keine geistigen Eigentumsrechte verletze.
Und es geht den Hersteller auch nichts an ob ich dieses Stück Software nun neu oder gebraucht erwerbe.
Ich benötige de facto nichtmal eine "Lizenz" zur Nutzung der Software, eben weil jede weitere Einflußnahme der Herstellers meinem Eigentumsrecht entgegensteht und mir die reine zweckgemäße Nutzung nicht versagt werden darf. Die Nutzung von Serverstrukturen bei MMOs sind ein anderes Thema, aber auch da könnte es haarig werden, beispielsweise wenn Banns an einem Cd-key und nicht an dem betreffenden Benutzer hängen.
Solange jedenfalls nicht eindeutig ein Miet- oder Leasingvertag abgeschlossen wird, der von vornerherein nur eine zeitlich begrenzte Nutzung vorsieht ist erstmal von einem Kauf und damit Erwerb von Eigentumsrechten auszugehen. Lizenzvereinbarungen, die erst nach dem Kauf einsehbar und bestätigt werden müßten sind zumindest in dem Punkt nichtig. Sie könnten selbst dann nichtig sein, wenn sie vor dem Kauf bestätigt werden müßten.
Das wäre im Einzelfall wieder eine Sache für die Gerichte inwiefern eine Einschränkung der Eigentumsrechte im Rahmen der Vertragsfreiheit rechtmäßig wäre.

Welche Auswirkungen das nun auf auf die gängige Praxis hat bleibt trotzdem abzuwarten.
Recht haben und Recht bekommen bleibt eben weiterhin ein Unterschied zumal grade die Oracleanwälte wahrlich orakelhaft angekündigt haben dies so nicht hinzunehmen. Soll heißen: Da wird demnächst eine Menge Lobbyarbeit fällig.

Aber irgendwie bin ich dennoch recht gespannt darauf, ob und wann die ersten Abmahnungen und Unterlassungserklärungen seitens der Verbraucherschutzzentralen rausgehen.

Ahja: wer selber nachlesen will:
EuGH


----------



## Aitheran (7. Juli 2012)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Es ist doch ganz einfach: Du kannst deine Spiele Lizenz verkaufen an wen du möchtest, allerdings musst du sie dann auch an den Käufer übertragen.
> Das ganze ist aber nicht so einfach, da du die Lizenz entweder zwischen zwei Battle.net Accounts transferieren musst, oder den Battle.net Account mitüberträgst.
> 
> Battle.net Accounts sind in der Regel nicht übertragbar, daran ändert auch das Urteil nichts.
> ...



Genau da hast du dieses Urteil nicht verstanden und die Brisanz für die derzeitige Praxis der Anbieter/Hersteller von Software nicht verstanden.
Mit dem Kauf konstituiert sich ein tatsächliches Eigentumsrecht an der Software, weil dieses Software rechtlich einem materiellen Gegenstand gleichstellt wird. Ich erwerbe eben kein reines und wieauchimmer eingeschänktes Nutzungsrecht. Wenn sich Blizzard da verweigert oder versucht mitzuverdienen stehen die erstmal auf ganz dünnem Eis.
Eine besondere Nutzungslizenz wird eben juristisch gesehen nichtmehr benötigt. Die Sache ist mit dem Kauf geregelt.
Ich zahle, Blizzard nimmt mein Geld, ich darf die Software benutzen, weiterverkaufen oder in der Ecke vergammeln lassen.
Meine Eigentumsrechte oder die des Gebrauchtkäufers, sollte ich ein Spiel verkaufen, sind jedenfalls nichts was Blizzard abseits ihrer geistigen Eigentumsrechte noch etwas angeht.

Eine Klage wäre dahingehend grundsätzlich sehr erfolgversprechend. Allerdings bräuchte es dennoch erstmal den konkreten Fall und die explizite Weigerung Blizzards das auf Anfrage evtl. per Hand zu erledigen bzw. in einem angemessen Zeitrahmen die technische Infrastuktur über die Accountseite zu schaffen.

Eine Klage ins Blaue hinein wird jedenfalls eher abgewiesen.


----------



## quiesel (7. Juli 2012)

Darum klage ich ja jetzt, noch, nicht. Ich habe ein Ticket an Blizz gesendet das sie dazu auffordert mir einen Weiterverkauf einzelnder Spiele zu ermöglichen.


----------



## Lakor (7. Juli 2012)

quiesel schrieb:


> Darum klage ich ja jetzt, noch, nicht. Ich habe ein Ticket an Blizz gesendet das sie dazu auffordert mir einen Weiterverkauf einzelnder Spiele zu ermöglichen.



Dann wünsch ich dir viel Erfolg, David. Vielleicht hast du ja ganz viel Glück


----------



## BenNevis (7. Juli 2012)

Na ja, das ganze wird doch ne Nullnummer.

Allein die Gerichts- und Anwaltskosten übersteigen den Streitwert schonmal mindestens ums 3-fache. 

Irgendwo kann ich deinen Ärger ja nachvollziehen, aber wegen 50€ klagen ist bloß mehr Ärger/Arbeit/Stress/Zeitaufwand für dich.


----------



## Pyronidas (7. Juli 2012)

Omg, da muss man sich doch einfach an die Stirn greifen...
Du durftest Software,bzw Spiele schon immer verkaufen. Selbst Blizzard sagt nicht das du deine Spielverpackung mit der CD/DvD nicht weiterverkaufen darfst.
Verkauf doch ruhig deine Gebrauchten Spiele, das stört Blizzard nicht, aber der Key ist benutzt und daran ändert sich halt auch nichts.

Ich wills dir mal verdeutlichen: Dein Datenträger ist weder an deinen Account noch an deinen PC gebunden, wenn du nen trottel findest der dir dafür was bezahlt: Glückwunsch
Dein Account ist allerdings ne andere Geschichte, die Keys sind Lizenzschlüssel, nicht eigentlicher Teil der Datenträger, sie liegen lediglich einmalig im Kaufpreis bei.
Du bekommst also quasi dafür das du das Spiel gekauft hast eine Lizenz dazu, und Lizenzrechtliche Geschichten sind n komplett anderes Thema. 
Ist bei Steam ähnlich, Steam verteilt im endeffekt auch nur Lizenzen für die jeweiligen Games die dann an deinen Account gebunden werden. Somit ist es keine Software oder Urheberrechtsfrage sondern ein Lizenzrechtliches Thema
Aber schreib ruhig n Ticket


----------



## quiesel (7. Juli 2012)

Es geht um die Lizenz und nicht um die CD und die Hülle bei solchen dingen ist die Lizenz auch gleich die Software! 
Z.B. kannst du durch die Lizens die Spiele bei Blizzard, Steam usw. kostenlos downloaden.
Es ist wirklich schlimm das man hier von leuten als dumm deklariert wird die es nicht schaffen das Thema zu verstehen.


----------



## Pyronidas (7. Juli 2012)

quiesel schrieb:


> Ja bitte lass Hirn regnen! Es geht um die Lizenz und nicht um die CD und die Hülle!
> Es ist wirklich schlimm das man hier von leuten als dumm deklariert wird die es nicht schaffen das Thema zu verstehen.



Es geht um Lizenzen ohne eigentliche Bindung, denk mal nach, was hast du den mit deiner Lizenz gemacht? Du hast diese Lizenz an einen Account gebunden und nicht nur das du hast damit eine völlig individuelle Identität geschaffen. Das ist was ganz anderes als ob ich ne Photoshoplizenz oder so weitergebe. Über diese Lizenz hast du die Erlaubnis erhalten exxklussiv für dich eine Onlinepräsenz zu erstellen. Lies dir doch das Urteil genau durch um was es wirklich geht. Bei einer TuneUP oder Photoshoplizenz ist kein personalisiertes und exklussives Verhalten vorhanden. Hier gelten ganz andere Bestimmungen als für sowas wie Onlinegamez.
Hier gelten wieder die Bestimmungen von Blizzard und die sieht vor das jede Lizenz einmalig und Personengebunden ist. du kannst deine Lizenz ja auch verkaufen, nur musst du dazu halt auch auf einen gutteil deines Datenschutzes verzichten und der Käufer muss damit rechnen das er den Lizenzanspruch verliert wenn man draufkommt das er nicht der ist der er vorgibt zu sein. 
Noch son Punkt ist dein Ticket, wie alt bist du? 12? 13? Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft das dir Blizzard einen Lizenzkey für lau schickt damit DU dein Spiel verkaufen kannst und deine Lizenz läuft weiter? Oder das sie dir deinen Lizenzkey freigeben? Das würde Tür und Hof für alle Hacker, Pising und sonstiger Übeltäter öffnen.
Ich glaub nicht das du überhaupt drüber nachgedacht hast was du da verzapfst, du hast es gekauft du hast es benutzt du kannst es verschachern, aber aus Sicherheitsgründen wird der Käufer im Zweifelsfall die Arschkarte haben.
Finde dich damit ab, du hast mit WoW oder D3 keine 5000 Euro Software mit halbwegs anonymer Identitätslizenz, das ist ne komplett andere Liga mein Freund.

Und dann kommt noch dazu das sehr sehr viele nichtmal D3 wirklich gekauft haben, die meisten habens als kleinen Bonus für den WoW-Jahrespass erhalten, somit hast du ja nichtmal das Spiel bzw die Lizenz gekauft sondern im endeffekt für eben jenen Account geschenkt bekommen weil du quasi n treuer Kunde bist. Hier gibts ja dann im Endeffekt nichtmal ne Lizenz xD Was möchtest du den in dem Fall weitergeben? 

Das du den Spielen konntest hast du der Tatsache zu verdanken das du eben die Benutzererlaubniss an deinen Account gebunden hast. Das war der Deal - Lebe damit
Aber im Ernst und ohne dich angreifen zu wollen, denk nochmal nach vlt kommst du ja von selbst drauf


----------



## Nexilein (7. Juli 2012)

Aitheran schrieb:


> Genau da hast du dieses Urteil nicht verstanden und die Brisanz für die derzeitige Praxis der Anbieter/Hersteller von Software nicht verstanden.
> Mit dem Kauf konstituiert sich ein tatsächliches Eigentumsrecht an der Software, weil dieses Software rechtlich einem materiellen Gegenstand gleichstellt wird. Ich erwerbe eben kein reines und wieauchimmer eingeschänktes Nutzungsrecht.
> [...]



Aha.
Natürlich erwirbst du kein "eingeschänktes Nutzungsrecht", du erwirbst eine Lizenz. Genau das war der strittig Punkt in dem es in dem Verfahren ging.
Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass Blizzard die Übertragung auf einen anderen Account bzw. eine erneute Aktivierung ausschließen kann. Das lässt sich auf einschlägigen Seiten auch ganz leicht nachlesen...


----------



## Wolfner (7. Juli 2012)

Evtl. ganz interessant zu dem Thema, ein Beispiel von Steam aus Großbritannien:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. Juli 2012)

Ein Spiel zurück geben und das Geld wieder zu bekommen ist eine komplett andere Baustelle.

Das Recht auf Rückgabe hast du auch in Deutschland. Meistens 14 Tage.


----------



## Tikume (7. Juli 2012)

Und dann ist da noch das Thema Kulanz. Als Unternehmen lässt man auch schonmal Fünfe Grade sein um den Kunden zufrieden zu stellen.
Zumal man bei einigen Kunden mehr zahlen würde wenn sie ihren Support-Terror fortsetzen würden.


----------



## Caps-lock (7. Juli 2012)

Das Worms ist tatsächlich eine völlig andere Baustelle.
Er hat es gekauft, gesehen dass es nicht das ist was er erwartet hat und gebeten, dass Geld zurückzubekommen.
Vermutlich innerhalb von ein paar Stunden.
Mit dem Spiel ist, wenn ich das richtig sehe keine personalisierte Lizenz verbunden und es sind vermutlich 5 Mausklicks für einen Steammitarbeiter dir ein Spiel aus deinem Steamaccount zu löschen.



> Das Recht auf Rückgabe hast du auch in Deutschland. Meistens 14 Tage.



Im normalen Laden hast du kein Recht auf Rückgabe. FALLS ein Laden bei einem defekten Artikel 3 mal den gleichen Fehler nicht beheben kann (Nachbesserung), hast du ein Recht auf Wandlung.
Für die meißten Läden ist es Kulanz dir entweder einen Einkaufsgutschein zu geben oder Bargeld, wenn du was Orginalverpacktes ein paar Tage später zurückgibst.


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. Juli 2012)

Ok, "Rückgaberecht" war nicht korrekt formuliert. Ich meinte das Widerrufsrecht in Zusammenhang mit dem Fernabsatzvertrag.

Das sichert dir, für im Internet getätigt Einkäufe (was ja für Steam zutrifft), ein 14-tägiges Widerrufsrecht zu, wenn Widerrufsbelehrungen existieren und man auf diese einen Hinweis erhalten hat.

Wenn man das nicht erhalten hat, gelten längere Fristen


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (7. Juli 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Nein, wenn die AGB´s (egal welche auch immer) nicht konform mit dem im jeweiligen Land herrschenden Gesetzen sind, kann man sie zwingen diese zu ändern, egal ob Gegenstand oder Spiel oder was auch immer. Ansonsten kann man es im jeweiligen Land verbieten. Auch nachträglich.




Die Änderung dauert sehr lang. In der Zwischenzeit ist die aktuelle "erzwungene" AGB und zwischenzeitliche Änderungen hinreichend ungültig bis die Bedingungen für das jeweilige Land angepasst sind. Sie bleibt jedoch immer Hausrecht von Blizzard. Sie können deshalb auch in dieser Zeit jeden aus ihrem Haus verbannen, der offenbar gegen die ihnen formulierten Umgangsformen in der AGB verstößt. Da die Daten virtuell sind, kann es passieren daß die Konrollmechanismen im RL auch falsche Personen trifft, wie es bei gleichen Namen in großen Wohnhäusern zwangsweise der Fall sein wird. "Ich hab z.B. einen seltenen RL-Namen und hatte vor 6 Jahren in München im "ersten Knotenpunkt" des Internets 3 gleichgeschriebene Kollegen mit nur einem Gesamtunterschied von 2 Monaten Alter." Das könnte den anderen durchaus den Zutritt zu Spielen,in denen ich mich von Anfang an angemeldet hab und in denen Mehrfachaccounts Banngrund ist verwehrt haben.

Im Prinzip ist deshalb das vom TE angeführte Urteil für das Verhalten von Blizzard belanglos, nicht relevant !


Es verhindert lediglich etwas die strafrechtliche Verfolgung von Seiten Blizzard. Das ist aber kein Schutz vor tatsächlicher Verurteilung, weil es auf das Geschick von den Richtern und Anwälten ankommt diesen Schutz instand zu halten. Da sitzt Bürger Normalo, also unterhalb von Firmenchef jedoch sehr im Dunkeln.


Im Endeffekt mußte der "Datenschutz" jede Internetverbindung, welche auf solch rechtlich konfuse Situation "Geld verlangt" diese für das jeweilig betroffene Land abschalten. Das würde bei z.B. Blizzard auch bedeuten, daß sie in weiten Teilen ihres Heimatlandes wegen nur "Hausrecht" (sie halten sich nämlcih nicht mal an die Gesetze ihres Landes) genauso abgeschaltet werden wie in Europa.


----------



## Nexilein (7. Juli 2012)

Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> Die Änderung dauert sehr lang. In der Zwischenzeit ist die aktuelle "erzwungene" AGB und zwischenzeitliche Änderungen hinreichend ungültig bis die Bedingungen für das jeweilige Land angepasst sind. Sie bleibt jedoch immer Hausrecht von Blizzard. Sie können deshalb auch in dieser Zeit jeden aus ihrem Haus verbannen, der offenbar gegen die ihnen formulierten Umgangsformen in der AGB verstößt. Da die Daten virtuell sind, kann es passieren daß die Konrollmechanismen im RL auch falsche Personen trifft, wie es bei gleichen Namen in großen Wohnhäusern zwangsweise der Fall sein wird. "Ich hab z.B. einen seltenen RL-Namen und hatte vor 6 Jahren in München im "ersten Knotenpunkt" des Internets 3 gleichgeschriebene Kollegen mit nur einem Gesamtunterschied von 2 Monaten Alter." Das könnte den anderen durchaus den Zutritt zu Spielen,in denen ich mich von Anfang an angemeldet hab und in denen Mehrfachaccounts Banngrund ist verwehrt haben.
> [...]
> Im Endeffekt mußte der "Datenschutz" jede Internetverbindung, welche auf solch rechtlich konfuse Situation "Geld verlangt" diese für das jeweilig betroffene Land abschalten. Das würde bei z.B. Blizzard auch bedeuten, daß sie in weiten Teilen ihres Heimatlandes wegen nur "Hausrecht" (sie halten sich nämlcih nicht mal an die Gesetze ihres Landes) genauso abgeschaltet werden wie in Europa.



Was du schreibst ist zum Glück überhaupt nicht konfus 


Wer auch immer Personen identifizieren möchte tut das nicht an Hand von Nachnamen und Internet Knoten; da könnte man auch gleich die Schuhgröße nehmen (Ich sammle übrigens Spenden; einfach an Schugröße 43 bei der Deutschen Bank überweisen...). Zum Glück gibt's sowas wie Ausweisnummern, Adressen und Bankverbindungen.
Es geht überhaupt nicht darum ob Blizzard jemanden strafrechtlich verfolgen lässt; dazu haben sie in der Regel aus sehr vielen Gründen gar kein Interesse.
Datenschutz != Zensurbehörde || Inquisition


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. Juli 2012)

1) Ich finde die Aktion des TE ziemlich cool. Wie er selber schon sagt klagt er ja gar nicht sonder fragt halt erstmal ganz unschuldig bei Blizz nach. Wa spricht schon dagegen!
Und auf die Antwort bin ich auch mal gespannt.

2) Gánz grundsätzlich. AGB sind Bestandteile eines Vertrages und als solche nur gültig solange sie nicht gegen geltendes Recht verstossen (Auch wenn man sie unterschrieben hat!!).
AGB sind aleso keinesfalls in Stein gemeisselt, das mussten schon so einige Firmen und Hersteller lernen.
Gerne wurde beispielsweise die Gewährleistungsfrist in AGB auf 6 Monate beschränkt. Soetwas könnte man gefahrlos unterschreiben. Die Gewährleistungsfrist beträgt dennoch 2 Jahre, so wie es das Gesetz will.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (8. Juli 2012)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> 1) Ich finde die Aktion des TE ziemlich cool. Wie er selber schon sagt klagt er ja gar nicht sonder fragt halt erstmal ganz unschuldig bei Blizz nach. Wa spricht schon dagegen!
> Und auf die Antwort bin ich auch mal gespannt.
> 
> 2) Gánz grundsätzlich. AGB sind Bestandteile eines Vertrages und als solche nur gültig solange sie nicht gegen geltendes Recht verstossen (Auch wenn man sie unterschrieben hat!!).
> ...



Bingo


----------



## quiesel (8. Juli 2012)

Die Antwort ist da:

Hallo Quiesel,

danke für Deinen Hinweis. 

Das Gerichtsurteil ist uns bekannt und es wird derzeit von unserer Rechtsabteilung überprüft, inwiefern es unsere Produkte betrifft. 

Bitte habe ein wenig Geduld, sobald diese Überprüfung abgeschlossen ist werden wir nähere Informationen dazu herausgeben können.

Solltest Du weitere Fragen haben, zögere bitte nicht uns erneut zu kontaktieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dein Game Master Team 
Blizzard Entertainment Europe


----------



## GarfieldX (8. Juli 2012)

Ich stell dann mal eine andere Sichtweise dar:
Wenn dem TE so langweilig ist, wieso geht er dann nicht in den Garten und ärgert Ameisen? Oder Nachbars Katze?
Mit so einem Ticket nervt er nicht nur Blizz sondern alle Spieler, die mit einem "echten" Problem auf die Bearbeitung warten.

Was hier zum Teil über die rechtliche Einordnung abgelassen wird ist schon interessant -.-

cu GarfieldX


----------



## quiesel (8. Juli 2012)

GarfieldX schrieb:


> Mit so einem Ticket nervt er nicht nur Blizz sondern alle Spieler, die mit einem "echten" Problem auf die Bearbeitung warten.
> cu GarfieldX




Ok du hast recht, ich bitte alle Spieler um verzeihung die auf einen GM warten der ihnen sagt das WoW gesperrt ist weil die Rechnung wieder nicht bezahlt wurde.


----------



## Caps-lock (8. Juli 2012)

Ich muss nu leider zugeben, dass die Antwort überraschend produktiv war von Blizzard, auch wenn es nur ein Textbaustein ist .


----------



## Kamsi (8. Juli 2012)

"Das Problem ist bekannt wir arbeiten daran" nur in einer anderen Version

die überprüfung kann jetzt erstmal ein paar monate dauern 

Ist diablo 3 auf einem Bnet account wo auch wow aktiviert ist ?

dann haste ganz schlechte karten weil sie sagen das ja dann dein wow noch mitverkauft wird


----------



## quiesel (8. Juli 2012)

Ich habe 2x WoW, Diablo2 und Diablo 3 auf meinem Acc.

Die Antwort von Blizz ist wie ich finde sehr zufrieden stellend, ich denke wirklich das die Rechtsabteilung von denen angefangen hat zu rotieren.

In meinen Augen steht daher bald eine entgültige Entscheidung fest wie auch immer dese aussehen wird, sie wird icherlich rechens und bindend sein.


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Juli 2012)

Sie prüfen, ob das Urteil auf sie zutreffen kann.

Wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, basiert das Verfahren "Oracle vs. Usedsoft" auf einer anderen Lizenzgrundlage.


----------



## zampata (8. Juli 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ok, "Rückgaberecht" war nicht korrekt formuliert. Ich meinte das Widerrufsrecht in Zusammenhang mit dem Fernabsatzvertrag.
> 
> Das sichert dir, für im Internet getätigt Einkäufe (was ja für Steam zutrifft), ein 14-tägiges Widerrufsrecht zu, wenn Widerrufsbelehrungen existieren und man auf diese einen Hinweis erhalten hat.
> 
> Wenn man das nicht erhalten hat, gelten längere Fristen




wieder falsch ;-)
Du hast das Recht Waren zurück zu geben, wenn sie im Fernhandel gekauft wurden.
Software, DVD, und andere Dienstleistungen sind hier EXPLIZIT ausgenommen.
§ 312 BGB




kaepteniglo schrieb:


> EuGH-Urteil != Gesetz
> 
> Dieses spezielle Urteil ist, wie schon einmal erwähnt wurde, eine Empfehlung an den BGH zu diesem einem Fall (Oracle vs. Usedsoft).
> 
> Und solange es kein Grundsatzurteil des BGH gibt, kann sich Oracle weiter so verhalten, wie sie es aktuell machen. Bei Usedsoft geht es auch nicht um 50€-Lizenzen. Oracle-Lizenzen sind um einiges teurer.



Die Entscheidungen des EuGH wirken auch rückwirkend !
Seit 1963 ist Gemeinschaftsrecht kein Völkerrecht mehr sondern normales Recht

Artikel 280 
http://dejure.org/gesetze/AEUV/280.html

und 299 
http://dejure.org/gesetze/AEUV/299.html

http://europa.eu/about-eu/institutions-bodies/court-justice/index_de.htm#case1

Die Richtlinie hatte schon immer so ausgelegt werden müssen und das Urteil ist nach Prüfung der Echtheit unmittelbar vom Gericht zu vollstrecken.






kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Sie prüfen, ob das Urteil auf sie zutreffen kann.
> 
> Wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, basiert das Verfahren "Oracle vs. Usedsoft" auf einer anderen Lizenzgrundlage.



Nein eigentlich nicht. Das Urteil unterscheidet befristete Software und unbefristete Software.
eine Diablo3 Version ist definitiv unbefristet. Bei WoW könnte man sich streiten, je nachdem wie man die Abbogebühren wertet.
Man darf die Linzenzen aber nicht stückeln, das hieße für mich man dürfte den battle.net account nur als ganzes verkaufen.
Aber auch hier kommt es wieder darauf an ob es eine Lizenz für Diablo3 und WoW ist oder zwei Lizenzen die unabhänig erworben wurden.

Aber bevor man sich auf das höhrensagen verlässt, liest doch selbst:
http://curia.europa.eu/jcms/upload/docs/application/pdf/2012-07/cp120094de.pdf

Lies selber. Ende seite 1 und Anfang Seite 2


----------



## Dagonzo (8. Juli 2012)

quiesel schrieb:


> Ich habe 2x WoW, Diablo2 und Diablo 3 auf meinem Acc.
> 
> Die Antwort von Blizz ist wie ich finde sehr zufrieden stellend, ich denke wirklich das die Rechtsabteilung von denen angefangen hat zu rotieren.
> 
> In meinen Augen steht daher bald eine entgültige Entscheidung fest wie auch immer dese aussehen wird, sie wird icherlich rechens und bindend sein.


Naja ich denke dieses Jahr brauchst du damit nicht mehr rechnen. Blizzard wird erst mal abwarten, was die regionalen Gerichte daraus machen.


----------



## Caps-lock (8. Juli 2012)

Im Grunde würdest du ja die gleiche Lizenz weiternutzen.
Das heißt irgendwelche Wiederherstellungen, möglicherweise Verwarnungen etc. könnten dann ja auch "vererbt" werden ^^.
Alle Reden immer davon, dass sie ihr Diablo 3 verkaufen wollen, aber wer würde ein gebrauchtes D3 ohne Account überhaupt kaufen wollen oO.


----------



## Krueger (8. Juli 2012)

Kann mir mal jemand erkläre was dieses Urteil mit Blizzard zu tun hat? Blizzard hat soweit ich weiß noch niemanden verklagt weil er irgendwelche gebrauchte Software verkauft hat. Es ist ja sogar ein richtiger Wirtschaftszweig darum entstanden. Inwiefern ändert das URteil also etwas am Status Quo?


----------



## xynlovesit (9. Juli 2012)

Ihr versteht das nicht oder? Wie verkauft Ihr denn bitte ein Spiel, wie wollt Ihr das der Person verkaufen? Wollt Ihr das Spiel per E-Mail schicken oder was? Das ist unmöglich und Ihr verfügt auch keine Rechte über die Download Server von Blizzard. Ebenso, du möchtest gekaufte Musik von iTunes verkaufen. Wie geht das?  Du hast eine Lizenz gekauft, bei dem Spiel von Diablo 3 und diese benutzt. Ab diesem Punkt ist diese nicht mehr zum Weiterverkauf oder Rückgabe gültig. Ebenso ist diese an einen Account geknüpft, d.h du müsstest den ganzen Account verkaufen. 


Von daher nicht möglich.


----------



## Nexilein (9. Juli 2012)

Krueger schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand erkläre was dieses Urteil mit Blizzard zu tun hat? Blizzard hat soweit ich weiß noch niemanden verklagt weil er irgendwelche gebrauchte Software verkauft hat. Es ist ja sogar ein richtiger Wirtschaftszweig darum entstanden. Inwiefern ändert das URteil also etwas am Status Quo?



Es geht eigentlich nur darum, wie man den Weiterverkauf von Software in der Praxis realisiert.
Bei "normaler" Software ist das kein Problem, da bekommt der Verkäufer CDs, Handbuch, etc. und gut ist es.

Bei digitalen Downloads oder Spielen die z.B. mit dem Battle.net Account verknüpft sind wird es aber schwierig. Denn du selber kannst dein Diablo oder WoW ja nicht auf einen anderen B-net Account transferieren; das müsste Blizzard für dich machen.
Genau hier wird es schwierig, denn so etwas kann von vornherein ausgeschlossen werden, und dann sind deine Lizenzen praktisch nicht verkäuflich.
Die Frage ist also ob Blizzard die Übertragung vorher ausgeschlossen hat, und wenn ja ob sie sich evtl. doch kulant zeigen.

Wirklich spannend ist das bei PC-Spielen aber eigentlich nicht. Wesentlich interessanter wird es bei teurer Software in Verbindung Support-Verträgen, etc..


----------



## Krueger (9. Juli 2012)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Es geht eigentlich nur darum, wie man den Weiterverkauf von Software in der Praxis realisiert.
> Bei "normaler" Software ist das kein Problem, da bekommt der Verkäufer CDs, Handbuch, etc. und gut ist es.



Sehe ich auch so.



> Bei digitalen Downloads oder Spielen die z.B. mit dem Battle.net Account verknüpft sind wird es aber schwierig. Denn du selber kannst dein Diablo oder WoW ja nicht auf einen anderen B-net Account transferieren; das müsste Blizzard für dich machen.



Und das wird im Urteil garnicht besprochen. Also das mit dem digitalen Download (+ Updates) schon aber nicht mit dem Bnet bzw. Spieleaccount. Das sind meiner Meinung nach unterschiedliche Lizenzen. 



> Genau hier wird es schwierig, denn so etwas kann von vornherein ausgeschlossen werden, und dann sind deine Lizenzen praktisch nicht verkäuflich.
> Die Frage ist also ob Blizzard die Übertragung vorher ausgeschlossen hat, und wenn ja ob sie sich evtl. doch kulant zeigen.



Blizzard hat die Übertragung der Accounts in den Nutzungsbedingungen ausgeschlossen. Und deshalb haben jetzt offenbar viele Spieler die Hoffnung, daß das Urteil bedeutet das die Nutzungsbedingungen in dem Punkt ungültig sind. Sind sie aber nicht, da das Urteil auf Vertragsbestimmungen nicht eingeht sondern (meiner Meinung nach) nur festgestellt hat, daß der Verkauf von Software nicht gegen geltendes (Urheber)Recht verstößt.


----------



## Numbe (10. Juli 2012)

quiesel schrieb:


> Ich habe 2x WoW, Diablo2 und Diablo 3 auf meinem Acc.
> 
> Die Antwort von Blizz ist wie ich finde sehr zufrieden stellend, ich denke wirklich das die Rechtsabteilung von denen angefangen hat zu rotieren.
> 
> In meinen Augen steht daher bald eine entgültige Entscheidung fest wie auch immer dese aussehen wird, sie wird icherlich rechens und bindend sein.



Ja. Blizzard wird aber nicht wegen deinem kleinen Ticket seine Rechtsabteilung aktiviert haben.- In dem Augenblick als das Urteil öffentlich gemacht wurde, werden die sich schon damit befasst haben. Sicherlich noch bevor dieser ganze Hype ausgebrochen ist und sich wieder Unmengen an Wannabe-Anwälten in den Foren tummeln. 

Blizzard ist nicht der Tante-Emma-Laden von nebenan. Die werden eine Rechtsabteilung haben, von denen Normalsterbliche nur träumen können, eben um solchen Leuten wie dir den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen. Denn sind wir mal ehrlich...- Jetzt wird das Urteil umfassend geprüft, sagen wir, dass in 6 Monaten Einigkeit herrscht. Wie viele von diesen gelangweilten Wannabes erinnern sich dann noch daran, dass sie vor einem halben Jahr einen Megakonzern eine Klage an den Kopf werfen wollten...- Wegen 50 Euro. 

Sucht euch ein Hobby. Ehrlich.- Wie lächerlich ist das denn? Jeder sollte auf sein Recht bestehen dürfen, ja. Aber denkt bitte nach, bevor ihr sowas vorn Zaun brecht. 

Der Kosten/Leitsungsaufwand steht doch dabei in abslut keiner Relation mehr.


----------



## quiesel (10. Juli 2012)

*Numbe*

Ich habe nie gesagt, dass die Rechtsabteilung nur wegen meinem Ticket ativ ist. Du solltest lesen was hier steht und nicht auf Dinge antworten die dir zwischen die Zeilen halluzinierst.

Stell dir mal vor ich habe Erfolg in dieser Sache, dass würde die ganze Szene veränder! Soviel zu Kosten und Nutzen...

Wenn es nicht klappt, kann ich wenigstens von mir behaupten etwas versucht zu haben um die Rechte der Gamer mal wieder zu stärken! 


Btw, don't tell me the sky is the limit... When there are footprints on the moon. Ist dein Motto aber du flamest leute die versuchen etwas zu bewirken!


----------



## Numbe (10. Juli 2012)

quiesel schrieb:


> Ich habe nie gesagt, dass die Rechtsabteilung nur wegen meinem Ticket ativ ist. Du solltest lesen was hier steht und nicht auf Dinge antworten die dir zwischen die Zeilen halluzinierst.



War auch nur ein Hinweis darauf, dass Blizzard sich bereits länger mit dem Thema befasst haben wird.



quiesel schrieb:


> Stell dir mal vor ich habe Erfolg in dieser Sache, dass würde die ganze Szene veränder! Soviel zu Kosten und Nutzen...



Dann werdet ihr (Du und vermutlich tausend andere Spieler die ebenfalls auf die Idee gekommen sind) euch auf eine gültige Rechtssprechung berufen haben. Wie oben schon erwähnt, wird Blizzard sicherlich andere Wege einleiten bevor es zu einer Klage kommt, nämlich dieser Rechtssprechung nachgehen. Wäre ja selten doof, wenn sie sich dann krumm stellen. Das hat aber nichts mit dir zutun, sondern mit ...- ich wiederhole mich - der Rechtssprechung. 

Die Szene hat damit nichts zutun. Sondern nur das Interesse des Einzelnen. (Würde mich trotzdem interessieren inwiefern so etwas eine ganze Szene verändern soll.)



quiesel schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht klappt, kann ich wenigstens von mir behaupten etwas versucht zu haben um die Rechte der Gamer mal wieder zu stärken!







quiesel schrieb:


> Btw, don't tell me the sky is the limit... When there are footprints on the moon. Ist dein Motto aber du flamest leute die versuchen etwas zu bewirken!



Das ist eine Signatur. Hat so ziemlich gar nichts mit dem Thema zutun.

Ich melde mich, sobald ich mit Flamen beginne. 

Edit: Halber Beitrag verschluckt.


----------



## Caps-lock (10. Juli 2012)

Wenn ich betrachte, was schon eine einfache Namensänderung eines Chars kostet oder ein Servertransfer, dann wird Blizz liebend gerne alte Lizenzen neu vergeben.
Das "freimachen/reseten" der Lizenz kostet dann halt 30 Euro und dafür kann man sie neu verwenden und du kannst sie verkaufen.
Denn ihren Arbeitsaufwand um deine Lizenz aus dem System zu löschen, werden sie sich auf alle Fälle bezahlen lassen.


----------



## Yinj (11. Juli 2012)

quiesel schrieb:


> Mir geht es darum, dass mir Firmen wie Blizzard nicht wieter vorschreiben können was ich mit MEINEM Eigentum machen darf und was nicht.
> Natürlich bin ich sehr auf Blizzards Antwort gespannt, auch wenn ich mir sehr sicher bin sie schon jetzt zu kennen.
> Doch darauf bin ich vorbereitet Rechtsschutzversicherung sei dank )
> 
> Drückt mir die Daumen






medusis24 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur das es ja nicht Dein Eigentum ist. Es steht ja immer noch in den AGB das es Geistiges Eigentum von Blizzard ist und man nur die Zeit zum Spielen bezahlt.Deswegen darf ja auch Blizzard einfach Account Sperren etc.






quiesel schrieb:


> Und genau das ist nicht mehr so seit dem Gesetz!



1. Welches Gesetz?
2. du bist der vielleicht der Besitzer eines Keys für ein Spiel. Eigentümer ist Blizzard.
3. Ich drück dir die Daumen! Kämpfende soll man unterstützen. Auch wenn es keinen Sinn macht.


----------



## Murfy (11. Juli 2012)

Ich bezweifel dass da viel in Gang gesetzt wird um die Weiterverteilung von vorhandenen Lizenzen möglich zu machen, außer der Möglichkeit eine extra Gebühr dafür zu bezahlen.

Wo würden denn die Geld schaufelnden Konzerne landen wenn Lizenzen einfach weitergereicht werden?

Machen wir doch mal ein rein theoretisches und totel übertriebenes Beispiel.

Es kommt ein Spiel raus, mit Lizenz-Gedöhns etc (Kosten 50&#8364. Nun ist es ja erlaubt diese weiterzuverkaufen. 
Eine Person kauft dieses Spiel, spielt es, hat keine Lust mehr und verkauft es weiter.
Die jetzige Person spielt es, hat keine Lust mehr und verkauft es weiter.
Die jetzige Person spielt es, hat keine Lust mehr und verkauft es weiter.
Die jetzige Person spielt es, hat keine Lust mehr und verkauft es weiter.
Die jetzige Person spielt es, hat keine Lust mehr und verkauft es weiter.
Die jetzige Person spielt es, hat keine Lust mehr...

Wieviel hat der Konzern eingenommen? 50&#8364; für ihr Spiel, wo mehrere Entwickler dran saßen und welches Jahre von Entwicklungszeit gekostet hat.

Dann lassen sich die Konzerne lieber Geld für den Weiterverkauf zustecken.
Eine Person kauft dieses Spiel, spielt es, hat keine Lust mehr und verkauft es weiter.
Die jetzige Person spielt es, hat keine Lust mehr und verkauft es weiter. 30&#8364; gehen an den Konzern.
Die jetzige Person spielt es, hat keine Lust mehr und verkauft es weiter. 30&#8364; gehen an den Konzern.
Die jetzige Person spielt es, hat keine Lust mehr und verkauft es weiter. 30&#8364; gehen an den Konzern.
Die jetzige Person spielt es, hat keine Lust mehr und verkauft es weiter. 30&#8364; gehen an den Konzern.

So hat der Konzern bei 4 von 5 Personen zumindest 3/5 vom Originalpreis bekommen und machen es trotzdem möglich die Lizenz weiterzuverkaufen.

Wie gesagt, das Beispiel ist übertrieben. Aber das ist der Hauptgedanke dahinter. Man entwickelt was und will dafür bezahlt werden und nicht dass es durch X Finger gereicht wird, die einem nicht einen Cent da lassen.

mfg


----------



## Hosenschisser (11. Juli 2012)

Das lustige ist ja, daß falls die Spielehersteller dazu verpflichted würden, Spiele von Accounts zu lösen um einen Weiterverkauf zu ermöglichen, sie dies gegen eine Gebühr tun und gleichzeitig alle Daten dieses Spiels gelöscht werden.

Dann wäre die Nachfrage nach gebrauchten Lizenzen schlagartig auf Null.


----------



## Dagonzo (11. Juli 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Dann wäre die Nachfrage nach gebrauchten Lizenzen schlagartig auf Null.


Schau mal über den Tellerrand. Hier geht es nicht um WoW & Co.
Dabei geht es hauptsächlich eigentlich um ganz andere Software, die oft noch nicht mal was mit Spielen zu tun hat.


----------



## heiduei (11. Juli 2012)

Nur um hier mal ein paar von euch zu helfen -_-





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kA1v7VHnB1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Cherohborg (11. Juli 2012)

@ Schlaftablette...


Ich finde es immer etwas komisch das man Software ( geistige Eigentum ) einen anderen Wert zubilligt wie Musik, Filme, Bücher usw...

denn auch das ist auf eine Art und Weise geistiges Eigentum und das darf man, komischerweise, weiterverkaufen.

Warum sollte ich das dann nicht bei Software auch so machen?

Nur weil der arme Hersteller dann nur einmal 50€ verdient, nur weil die Entwicklungskosten zu hoch sind ?

Ich finde es lächerlich, und ich kann auch nicht verstehen, das solche Klauseln rechtswirksam sind...ich finde, wenn Ich was kaufe...und das mache ich bei Software, dann sollte dieses auch verdammt nochmal mein Eigentum sein!

Und ich sollte dann drüber entscheiden dürfen was ich damit mache.




f


----------



## Yinj (11. Juli 2012)

Das mit ACC Handel is ganz einfach für die zu lösen:

- Der Kunde ist der Besitzer, er darf ihn benutzen.
- Der Entwickler ist der Eigentümer, ihm gehört der ACC er kann damit machen was er will.

So einfach ist das. Warum ich dann das Spiel nicht verkaufen darf? Weil das Spiel im Acc steht und wie oben steht ist der Entwickler der Eigentümer .


----------



## Krueger (11. Juli 2012)

Cherohborg schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer etwas komisch das man Software ( geistige Eigentum ) einen anderen Wert zubilligt wie Musik, Filme, Bücher usw...
> 
> denn auch das ist auf eine Art und Weise geistiges Eigentum und das darf man, komischerweise, weiterverkaufen.



Zum tausendsetenmal: Software darfst du auch weiterverkaufen. Mir ist kein Fall bekannt wo eine Softwarefirma rechtliche Mittel ergriffen hat gegen das verkaufen von gebrauchter Software. Mit AUsnahme natürlich von Oracle in dem Gerichtsverfahren wo es gerade drum geht.


----------



## Nexilein (11. Juli 2012)

Cherohborg schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich das dann nicht bei Software auch so machen?



Darfst du doch.
Kauf beim MediaMarkt ein Spiel oder eine CD und du kannst sie weiterverkaufen.

Kauf ein Spiel das aktiviert werden muss oder Musik mit DRM, dann geht es in beiden Fällen erstmal nicht.


----------



## zampata (11. Juli 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Ihr versteht das nicht oder? Wie verkauft Ihr denn bitte ein Spiel, wie wollt Ihr das der Person verkaufen? Wollt Ihr das Spiel per E-Mail schicken oder was? Das ist unmöglich und Ihr verfügt auch keine Rechte über die Download Server von Blizzard.



Du hast es nicht verstanden. Es ist vollkommen irrelevant ob du die CD als CD im Laden kaufst
oder eine Datei im Downloadshop. Auch wenn du ein Spiel digital kaufst und es von den Servern von BLizzard herunter lädst
zählt es rechtlich wie eine CD. Du darfst dein "Downloadticket bei Blizzard" weiter verkaufen
und der Käufer darf es von Blizzard herunter laden. Begründung steht im Urteil



xynlovesit schrieb:


> Wie geht das?  Du hast eine Lizenz gekauft...



War bei Oracle auch so. Sie Urteil



xynlovesit schrieb:


> Ebenso, du möchtest gekaufte Musik von iTunes verkaufen. Wie geht das?



Siehe Urteil. Die gekaufte MP3 ist wie eine CD mit einem Musikstück drauf
(solange es als einzelne MP3 verkauft wurde, verstückelt war laut Urteil ja nicht erlaubt).
Wenn du die gekaufte MP3 verkaufen willst geht das ganz einfach. Du schickst die MP3 an den Käufer
und musst sie bei dir löschen. Ganz einfach

War bei Oracle auch so. Sie Urteil


Die strittige Frage ist nur, wie werden Accounts behandelt. 


xynlovesit schrieb:


> Du hast eine Lizenz gekauft, bei dem Spiel von Diablo 3 und diese benutzt. Ab diesem Punkt ist diese nicht mehr zum Weiterverkauf oder Rückgabe gültig. Ebenso ist diese an einen Account geknüpft, d.h du müsstest den ganzen Account verkaufen.



So würde ich das auch verstehen. Also dann den ganzen Account verkaufen. Wieso auch nicht?
Wird unheimlich spannend was die Gerichte zu so einem Thema sagen





Nexilein schrieb:


> Bei digitalen Downloads oder Spielen die z.B. mit dem Battle.net Account verknüpft sind wird es aber schwierig. Denn du selber kannst dein Diablo oder WoW ja nicht auf einen anderen B-net Account transferieren; das müsste Blizzard für dich machen.
> Genau hier wird es schwierig, denn so etwas kann von vornherein ausgeschlossen werden, und dann sind deine Lizenzen praktisch nicht verkäuflich.
> Die Frage ist also ob Blizzard die Übertragung vorher ausgeschlossen hat, und wenn ja ob sie sich evtl. doch kulant zeigen.
> 
> Wirklich spannend ist das bei PC-Spielen aber eigentlich nicht. Wesentlich interessanter wird es bei teurer Software in Verbindung Support-Verträgen, etc..



Doch ich würde es gerade da spannend finden; okay nicht gerade lohnend aber spannend ;-)
Gut möglich dass du recht hast und die Lizenzen hier anders behandelt werden. 

Ich sehe es allerdings anders. Ich zitiee aus dem Urteil


> Stellt  der  Urheberrechtsinhaber  seinem  Kunden  nämlich  eine  –  körperliche  oder
> nichtkörperliche – Kopie zur Verfügung, und schließt er gleichzeitig gegen Zahlung eines
> Entgelts  einen  Lizenzvertrag,  durch  den  der  Kunde  das  unbefristete  Nutzungsrecht  an
> dieser  Kopie  erhält


Soweit alles klar. Wir erwerben ein Lizenzvertrag und fügen WoW dem BNet Account hinzu.
Wir erhalten das uneingeschrenkte Nutzungsrecht an WoW Abbo Gebühren zu bezahlen falls wir spielen wollen;
wir müssen WoW allerdings nie wieder kaufen.



> so  verkauft  er  diese  Kopie  an  den  Kunden  und  erschöpft  damit  sein
> ausschließliches Verbreitungsrecht. Durch ein solches Geschäft wird nämlich das Eigentum an
> dieser Kopie übertragen. Somit kann sich der Rechtsinhaber, selbst wenn der Lizenzvertrag
> eine  spätere  Veräußerung  untersagt,  dem  Weiterverkauf  dieser  Kopie  nicht  mehr
> widersetzen.


Bäm. Das Urteil sagt klar, dass das Eigentum an der Kopie übertragen wird. Das Wörtchen Eigentum ist interessant.
Die Kunden sind also eben nicht nur Lizenznehmer der Software sondern Eigentümer der Software. Eigentümer!
Und dann nochmal BÄM. Selbst wenn der Lizenzvertrag eine Veräußerung untersagt ist eine Veräußerung rechtlich zulässig.

Für mich sagt das ganz klar, dass Klauseln in Lizenzvereinbarungen, die die Veräußerung untersagen nichtig sind.
Ich find es aber noch viel Interessanter, dass klipp und klar gesagt wird, dass die Käufer der Software
EIGENTÜMER der Software sind. 





Caps-lock schrieb:


> Wenn ich betrachte, was schon eine einfache Namensänderung eines Chars kostet oder ein Servertransfer, dann wird Blizz liebend gerne alte Lizenzen neu vergeben.
> Das "freimachen/reseten" der Lizenz kostet dann halt 30 Euro und dafür kann man sie neu verwenden und du kannst sie verkaufen.
> Denn ihren Arbeitsaufwand um deine Lizenz aus dem System zu löschen, werden sie sich auf alle Fälle bezahlen lassen.


Vielleicht, vielleicht auch nicht. Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen dass sie dies bei WoW sogar unterstützen. 
Das meiste Geld wird bei WoW doch eh mit dem Abo verdient. Bei D3 wird es schwierig aber vielleicht führen sie
wirklich eine BNet Namensänderung für 150 € ein xD





Yinj schrieb:


> 1. Welches Gesetz?
> 2. du bist der vielleicht der Besitzer eines Keys für ein Spiel. Eigentümer ist Blizzard.
> 3. Ich drück dir die Daumen! Kämpfende soll man unterstützen. Auch wenn es keinen Sinn macht.


zu 1.) Richtlinie 2009/24/EG
zu 2.) nein, du bist Eigentümer der Kopie. Siehe Urteil ;-) 



Murfy schrieb:


> Wieviel hat der Konzern eingenommen? 50€ für ihr Spiel, wo mehrere Entwickler dran saßen und welches Jahre von Entwicklungszeit gekostet hat.



Stimmt. Allerdings werden die meisten Gegenstände erst nach einiger Nutzungszeit verkauft und vermutlich werden gebrauchte Spiele
nicht nach 2-3 Wochen verkauft sondern nach 2-3 Jahren und damit sind sie für die Hersteller eh fast irrelevant.





Yinj schrieb:


> Das mit ACC Handel is ganz einfach für die zu lösen:
> 
> - Der Kunde ist der Besitzer, er darf ihn benutzen.
> - Der Entwickler ist der Eigentümer, ihm gehört der ACC er kann damit machen was er will.
> ...



Doof nur dass im Urteil steht dass der Kunde der Eigentümer ist ;-)





Nexilein schrieb:


> Kauf ein Spiel das aktiviert werden muss oder Musik mit DRM, dann geht es in beiden Fällen erstmal nicht.




Spannende Frage... Aber was ist wenn der DRM so zählt wie ein Download? Der DRM ist die Zugangsberechtigung zu den Daten,
wie der Download bei Oracle. In diesem Fall wäre es vom Urteil gedeckt.



> Anders  als  das  ausschließliche  Verbreitungsrecht  erschöpft  sich  das
> ausschließliche Vervielfältigungsrecht nicht mit dem Erstverkauf. Die Richtlinie erlaubt jedoch jede
> Vervielfältigung, die für eine bestimmungsgemäße Benutzung des Computerprogramms durch den
> rechtmäßigen Erwerber notwendig ist. Solche Vervielfältigungen dürfen nicht vertraglich untersagt
> ...



Das heißt man darf die Software verfielfältigen um die bestimmungsgemäße Nutzung zu gewährleisten.


Ich kann mir nur schwer vorstellen wieso dies bei Accounts nicht auch so sind. Diese
sind doch nur eine andere Version von Downloadslots bzw. eine andere Auslegung der Lizenz.
Da im Urteil deutlich drin steht, dass man es trotz gegensätzlicher Klausel verkaufen darf
sehe ich keinen Grund wieso dies nicht auch für Accounts gelten soll


Aber es wird spanned, ich bin mal gespannt wie es in den nationalen Gerichten weiter geht.
Vielleicht gibt es ja sogar bald ein Grundsatzurteil


----------



## Nexilein (12. Juli 2012)

zampata schrieb:


> Für mich sagt das ganz klar, dass Klauseln in Lizenzvereinbarungen, die die Veräußerung untersagen nichtig sind.
> Ich find es aber noch viel Interessanter, dass klipp und klar gesagt wird, dass die Käufer der Software
> EIGENTÜMER der Software sind.


Spannende Frage.
Ich sehe das eher so, dass es um das Eigentumsrecht an der Lizenz geht (juristisch berstimmt nicht korrekt ausgedrückt :-) )
D.h. ich erwerbe die Lizenz, kann dann frei über sie Verfügen, und sie so eben auch wieder veräußern.

Dementsprechend kann es gut sein, dass das man in der Lizenzvereinbahrung einen Weiterverkauf nicht ausschließen kann, allerdings nur weil die Lizenvereinbahrung der falsche Ort für eine solche Klausel ist.
Ein Gebrauchtwagen-Händler darf ja auch nicht in die AGBs schreiben, dass seine Autos wahrscheinlich nur noch 50km weit fahren. Er darf aber trotzdem ein Schrottauto als Schrottauto verkaufen.


----------



## Yinj (12. Juli 2012)

@zampata:

Schön, du hast laut Urteil das Eigentumsrecht an der Lizenz. Aber laut der AGB von Blizzard hast du kein Eigentumsrecht an dem ACC. Also was bringt es dir? NICHTS.



Spoiler



*9.2 Account.* UNBESCHADET ABWEICHENDER BESTIMMUNGEN IN DER VORLIEGENDEN VEREINBARUNG ERKENNEN SIE AN UND ERKLÄREN SICH DAMIT EINVERSTANDEN, DASS SIE KEINERLEI EIGENTUMSRECHT ODER SONSTIGE EIGENTÜMERRECHTLICHE INTERESSEN AN DEM ACCOUNT HABEN, UND SIE ERKENNEN WEITERHIN AN UND ERKLÄREN SICH DAMIT EINVERSTANDEN, DASS ALLE RECHTE AN DEM ACCOUNT JETZT UND JEDERZEIT BEI BLIZZARD LIEGEN UND BLIZZARD ZUGUTE KOMMEN. Accountübertragungen werden von Blizzard nicht anerkannt. Sie sind nicht berechtigt, einen Account zu kaufen, zu verkaufen, zu verschenken oder damit zu handeln oder einen Account zum Kauf, Verkauf, als Geschenk oder zum Handel anzubieten, und alle derartigen Versuche gelten als null und nichtig.



Oh nein... Du erklärst dich laut Blizzard auch noch bereit kein Interesse an dem Eigentumsrecht zu haben...

Damit du deine Blizz Spiele verkaufen kannst, bräuchtest du ein zweites Urteil was diesen AGB teil aushebt oder dir das Recht gibt die Lizenz vom ACC zu lösen um sie zu verkaufen.

Edit: Hier auch nochmal zum Nachlesen

Wenn es für Steam gilt, gilt das auch für Blizz.


----------



## arcangel (12. Juli 2012)

Der springende Punkt hier ist der, dass es hier um die Zahlung eines Entgeltes geht, durch den der Rechteinhaber dir ein uneingeschraenktes Nutzungsrecht ueberlaesst im Gegenzug.

Ueberlaesst er dir jedoch im Gegenzug lediglich ein eingeschraenktes Nutzungsrecht, uebertraegt er dir keineswegs das Eigentum, und genau das duerfte bei monatlichen Zahlunen ja der Fall sein. Sonst muesste die naemlich auch niemand mehr zahlen. Du erhaelst im Gegenzug fuer deine Zahlung von 50 Euro, einmalig das Spiel als Kauf- oder Downloadversion, sprich die Box, Datentraeger, etc oder eben das Recht dir die entsprechende Software herunterzuladen. Erst durch deine Zahlung von Abogebuehren erwirbst du das eingeschraenkte Nuztungsrecht, du darfst naemlich nur einen Monat spielen und auch nicht an der Software herumpfuschen.

Bleiben wir bei schoenen Auto-Vergleichen:

Du kaufst ein Auto, nun kannst du damit machen was du willst, hast uneingeschraenktes Nutzungsrecht
Du mietest ein Auto, zahlst also pro Monat eine 'Abogebuehr', wem gehoert der Wagen nun wohl und darfst du den jetzt mal eben chiptunen?
Leasing ist eine Sonderform, du zahlst an, bekommst dafuer den Wagen, Schluessel, etc, und zahlst eine monatliche Nutzungsgebuehr, zahlst du die nicht mehr, geht der Wagen wieder in den Besitz des Leasinggebers ueber.


----------



## Hosenschisser (12. Juli 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Schau mal über den Tellerrand. Hier geht es nicht um WoW & Co.
> Dabei geht es hauptsächlich eigentlich um ganz andere Software, die oft noch nicht mal was mit Spielen zu tun hat.




Falsch. In dem Urteil geht es nicht um Spieleoftware. HIER geht es dem TE um eine Spielesoftware.

Jetzt kannst du dir noch mal überlegen. Warum sich jemand ein Spiel gebraucht kaufen soll, wenn er es auch für ca. den gleichen Preis, weniger Aufwand und mehr Sicherheit neu bekommt?


----------



## Yinj (12. Juli 2012)

Das Urteil sagt nur das es zulässig ist Software wieder zu verkaufen, aber das dir der Hersteller es über Accounts "verbieten" kann. Du kannst dir Half-Life2, Diablo3, WoW, Starcraft2, COD, BF, etc. pp. alles Neukaufen und (weil du so ein netter Mensch bist) wieder gebraucht verkaufen. Darfst halt nur nich das Spiel einem Blizz, Origin oder Steam ACC zuweisen. 

Dein Office 2010 Lizenz, Windows 7 Lizenz, Photoshop, Sony Vegas, etc. pp. darfst du alles als gebraucht verkaufen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. Juli 2012)

Krueger schrieb:


> Zum tausendsetenmal: Software darfst du auch weiterverkaufen. Mir ist kein Fall bekannt wo eine Softwarefirma rechtliche Mittel ergriffen hat gegen das verkaufen von gebrauchter Software. Mit AUsnahme natürlich von Oracle in dem Gerichtsverfahren wo es gerade drum geht.



Es geht nicht um den Weiterverkauf der Software sondern der Lizenz. Das ist ein riesiger Unterschied.

Microsoft geh übrigens auch gerichtlich gegen den Weiterverkauf von Lizenzen vor.


----------



## Krueger (12. Juli 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um den Weiterverkauf der Software sondern der Lizenz. Das ist ein riesiger Unterschied.



Für mich nicht. Die meisten Softwareprodukte besitzen eine Lizenz. Seien es Programme, Scripte, Bilder oder Texte. In der Lizenz legt der Urheber fest welche Rechte der Nutzer an dem Produkt hat. Grundlage dafür ist das Urheberrecht. 



> Microsoft geh übrigens auch gerichtlich gegen den Weiterverkauf von Lizenzen vor.



Tatsächlich? http://www.microsoft.com/germany/gebrauchte-software/artikel/anwender.mspx


----------



## Murfy (12. Juli 2012)

Krueger schrieb:


> Für mich nicht.



Nun richtet sich das Gesetz leider nicht nach DIR.

mfg


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. Juli 2012)

Krueger schrieb:


> Tatsächlich? http://www.microsoft.com/germany/gebrauchte-software/artikel/anwender.mspx



Ja: Siehe auch http://www.heise.de/resale/artikel/Gebrauchtsoftwarehaendler-Preo-geht-gegen-Microsoft-vor-1357044.html/from/related und die verlinkten Berichte.


----------



## Krueger (12. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Nun richtet sich das Gesetz leider nicht nach DIR.
> 
> mfg



Ich bin von Beruf Webentwickler. Ich hab täglich mit Lizenzen zu tun. Egal ob nun fremde Lizenzen oder die meiner eigenen Arbeit. Ich nutz sowohl kommerzielle Lizenzen, open source oder creative-commons-lizenzen. Und wer bist du?


----------



## Murfy (12. Juli 2012)

Krueger schrieb:


> Ich bin von Beruf Webentwickler. Ich hab täglich mit Lizenzen zu tun. Egal ob nun fremde Lizenzen oder die meiner eigenen Arbeit. Ich nutz sowohl kommerzielle Lizenzen, open source oder creative-commons-lizenzen. Und wer bist du?



Ich bin Peter Pan und hersche übers Nimmerland...

Ui ein Webentwickler. Damit bist du soviel schlauer als ein Jurist, der sich damit auskennen muss.

Wie du (oder dein Betrieb) mit seinen Lizenzen umgeht hat überhaupt nichts damit zu tun wie Blizzard damit umgeht.

Du sitzt als Web-Entwickler sicherlich nicht in der Rechtsabteilung, grübelst über AGBs und welche Gesetze wie und welchem Land zu beachten sind.

mfg


----------



## Fremder123 (12. Juli 2012)

Schade, dass hier alle nur noch in diesem (unglaublich spannenden) Thema hocken. Muss ich halt doch mit dem offiziellen Forum vorlieb nehmen. Da gibt es zwar nur Soziopathen, aber die reden wenigstens ab und zu auch mal über das Spiel an sich. Das scheint hier bei buffed erstaunlicherweise keinen mehr zu interessieren... und so schlecht ist es nun doch nicht.


----------



## Krueger (12. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Ich bin Peter Pan und hersche übers Nimmerland...



Hallo Peter,

vielleicht kannst du mir ja die Fragen beantworten die ich hier im Thread schon (teilweise mehrfach) angesprochen habe:


Hat Blizzard schonmal irgendjemanden rechtlich belangt der gebrauchte Blizzard-Software verkauft hat?
Bist du der Meinung, daß das Urteil sich nicht nur auf die Softwaren sondern auch auf die Nutzung des Online-Dienstes von Diablo (und so gesehen auch WoW) bezieht. Wenn ja: wie kommst du da drauf. Bitte mit entsprechenden Stellen aus dem Urteil belegen.
Betrifft das Urteil Blizzard überhaupt in irgendeiner Weise? Werden Teile der Nutzungs- bzw. Lizenzbedingungen (egal ob von der Software oder der Online-Dienste) ungültig und/oder müssen angepasst werden?


----------



## Yinj (12. Juli 2012)

Was wollt ihr eig jetzt alle mit diesem Urteil? Es sagt nur das es legal ist eine Software gebraucht zu verkaufen. da steht nichts von einem Acc. Außerdem kann der Entwickler über solche Acc AGBs dir das verkaufen der Software verbieten.

Thema beendet?


----------



## Murfy (12. Juli 2012)

Krueger schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> 
> vielleicht kannst du mir ja die Fragen beantworten die ich hier im Thread schon (teilweise mehrfach) angesprochen habe:
> 
> ...




Ist mir nicht bekannt.
Dem ist Abzuwarten. Ich bin kein Jurist und habe von diesem Zeug so ziemlich keine Ahnung, deswegen kann ich mir da auch keine klare Meinung zu bilden solange ich nicht eine objektive Aussage dazu bekomme
Kann gut sein. Aber wie gesagt bin ich kein Jurist und habe davon keine Ahnung. Es wird sich in nächster Zeit zeigen in welche Richtung das entwickelt und welche Konsequenzen daraus gezogen werden.
P.S.:
Ich habe nie gesag ICH hätte Ahnung, sondern nur das ihr (damit meine ich den Großteil hier im Thread, jeder wird schon wissen ob er gemeint ist) so tut als wäret ihr Alleswisser und könntet nun dank diesem Urteil alles durchsetzen.
Doch dem ist nicht so. Ich sehe hier ein Urteil, schön und gut. Wie sich das nun aber abseits von Oracle die Sachen ändert ist vollkommen unbekannt.
Wenn hier jemand Jurist ist, möge er mir dies bitte beweisen und zeigen inwiefern dieses Urteil Effekt auf die jetzige Lage haben wird und ob/was sich ändern wird.

Der Thread ist aber leider eher voll von Leuten die denken sie hätten Ahnung weil sie ein Urteil gelesen haben und das nun auf alles anwenden was nur im geringsten Ähnlichkeit mit dem Thema betrifft.
Das Thema ist aktuell, das ist klar, aber deswegen muss man keinen Wind darum machen und hier wild diskutieren. Wenn sich durch das Urteil wirklich etwas in Blizzard AGBs o.ä. was ändern müsste, dann wird dies auch geschehen. Warum?
Es gibt genug richtige Juristen die sich mit so etwas beschäftigen.

mfg


----------



## Elitecamper (12. Juli 2012)

Einfach mal anhören  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kA1v7VHnB1s&feature=g-all-u


----------



## Tuetenpenner (13. Juli 2012)

Valve hat doch schon durgesetzt, dass sie Accountgebundene Spiele nicht zum weiterverkauf freigebn müssen. Warum soll das hier plötzlich anders sein?


----------



## Hosenschisser (15. Juli 2012)

Tuetenpenner schrieb:


> Valve hat doch schon durgesetzt, dass sie Accountgebundene Spiele nicht zum weiterverkauf freigebn müssen. Warum soll das hier plötzlich anders sein?



Ganz allgemein, weil nichts ewig währt. Ausserdem geht es hier nicht um "soll", sondern um "kann". Das kann man aus der Diskussion heraus lesen, wenn man sie denn liest.


----------



## heiduei (17. Juli 2012)

Elitecamper schrieb:


> Einfach mal anhören
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...feature=g-all-u



Genau das habe ich vorhin schomma gepostet... Ich hab' das Gefühl das viele hier einfach nichts einsehen WOLLEN -_-


----------



## VILOGITY (18. Juli 2012)

quiesel schrieb:


> Also Trixi3... Du hast wirklich garkeine Ahnung!
> 
> Das die Blizz AGB über dem EuGh steht, das ist zum lachen!




Wie jetzt ?
Ich dachte wenn etwas in den Blizz AGB steht ist das so als wenn Gott es persönlich ausgesprochen hätte ?
Blizz hat doch die tollsten Anwälte und wirklich niemand auch nur den Hauch einer Chance gegen Blizz etwas zu unternehmen und so.

OMG....

Jo auch Microsoft hatte mal in den ABG das man die OEM Version die man zum PC bekommt nicht weiter verkaufen darf als Endkunde.
Schon gar nicht wenn man überhaupt kein Windows laufen lassen wollte oder einfach eine andere Lizenz dafür nutzen wollte.
Und viele Händler haben heute noch in den AGB das nur die ersten 6 Monate das defekte Gerät an sie gesendet werden kann und man
dann die Hersteller Garantie in anspruch nehmen sollte.

Haben die Richter irgendwie anders gesehen......


----------



## Hosenschisser (19. Juli 2012)

Wußte gar nicht, daß einem vorgeschrieben werden kann, ob und wie lange man Garantie zu geben hat. Immer mal was neues.


----------



## Ohrensammler (22. Juli 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Wußte gar nicht, daß einem vorgeschrieben werden kann, ob und wie lange man Garantie zu geben hat. Immer mal was neues.



Verutlich mal wieder eine Verwechslung von Garantie und Gewährleistung 

Daher hier nochmal:

Gewährleistung. 
- Gesetzlich vorgeschrieben, ob der Hersteller nun will oder nicht
- Dauer 2 Jahre (allerdings liegt die Beweispflicht darüber, dass der Fehler von Anfang an da war nach Ablauf von 6 Monaten beim Kunden, also sind es eigentlich bloß sechs nutzbare Monate)

Garantie
- freiwillige Leistung des Hersteller (Wenn er sie allerdings anbietet ist sie auch verpflichtend)
- Dauer: vom Hersteller frei wählbar


----------



## Midnightboy (8. August 2012)

Sehr intressantes Thema 



Ich will mal meinen Senf dazu beitragen,

Beispiel:

Ich kaufe ein Spiel mit einer Lizenz (Wow) ich will die Lizenz jetzt verkaufen so muss der Hersteller laut diesem Urteil die Lizenz Freigeben.
Bedenkt aber das die Charaktere und die Spielzeit Geistiges Eigentum von Blizzard sind und sie nicht dazu verpflichtet sind diese an den neuen Besitzer weiter zu geben.

Vorteil: Ich kann mir eine Collectors Edition Lizenz von jmd kaufen der den Account nicht mehr benutzt und Blizzard müsste die Lizenz bei meinem Acc hinzufügen.
Nachteil: Wenn ich meine Lizenz verkaufen würde würden alle meine Erspielten Inhalte zu 99,9% weg sein und auch wenn ich eine neue Lizenz kaufe nicht mehr da sein.

Ich finde aber auch das das Urteil ok ist den keiner kann mir verbieten wenn ich etwas besitze dieses weiterzuverkaufen.
Und wenn jetzt der hersteller hergeht und sagt ok ich kaufe ein Spiel du kannst das innerhalb von 14 Tagen retour geben aber deine Chars sind weg ist das für beide Seiten ok oder?


So far Midi


----------



## Hosenschisser (9. August 2012)

Midnightboy schrieb:


> Ich kaufe ein Spiel mit einer Lizenz (Wow) ich will die Lizenz jetzt verkaufen so muss der Hersteller *laut diesem Urteil* die Lizenz Freigeben.



Nein, daß Urteil betrifft keine Software die an einen Account gebunden ist.


----------



## Midnightboy (9. August 2012)

Das Urteil betrifft keine Software die an einen Account gebunden is das stimmt aber es wird sicher einen Gesetzes Entwurf geben der dann auf alle Software Produckte anzuwenden ist das ist nur ein kleiner Stein der ins rollen gekommen ist


----------



## Saji (9. August 2012)

Midnightboy schrieb:


> Das Urteil betrifft keine Software die an einen Account gebunden is das stimmt aber es wird sicher einen Gesetzes Entwurf geben der dann auf alle Software Produckte anzuwenden ist das ist nur ein kleiner Stein der ins rollen gekommen ist



Ein Wort: unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## ellwood (11. August 2012)

Die Frage ist ob dad Nutzungsrecht gem. AGB und nicht der Erwerb der Lizenz in dieser Form rechtm&#18409;g ist weil dieses Blizzard dem Kunden gegenbet "bervorteilt". Nur weil etwas in einer AGB steht ist es nicht immer bindend.

Wenn das Urteil mit der Gebraucht-Software dann auch fr D3 als Beispiel greift kommt halt nen Button "anmelden" in das Battlenet-Account und damit wird der Key freigegeben und alle Daten werden dann bei Blizz gel&#5978344;t.


----------



## AndreasXXX (23. November 2012)

Tja darum hat ja Blizzard  die Battlenet Accounts gemacht , damit man nichts mehr verkaufen kann. Pech gehabt.


----------



## Lancegrim (25. November 2012)

Midnightboy schrieb:


> Sehr intressantes Thema
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ganz kurze richtigstellung da ich damals als GM den Fall schon hatte: Du hast natürlich Recht, mit dem Urteil, du kannst die Software weiterverkaufen, das kann jeder. Jeder kann sein WoW und sein D3 verkaufen an wen er will, das juckt weder Blizzard noch Trion noch ArenaNet noch irgendeinen anderen MMO Betreiber. Da du mit dem Kauf dir dieses Recht erworben hast. Das gilt für jeden Kauf, du bist dann Eigentümer und Besitzer der Sache und kannst damit verfahren wie du Lust hast.

Was hingegen nicht stimmt, ist der Account. Dieser bleibt Eigentum der jeweiligen Firma, sprich Blizard hier. Du bist lediglich Besitzer. Das heißt bevor du irgendwas mit dem Account machst, muss Blizzard sein OK dazu geben. Und eben genau das tun sie nicht, in den AGBs. Und damit, wie ganz am Anfang gesagt, stehen die AGBs garnicht in Relation zu dem Urteil da die dafür überhaupt keine Verwendung finden. Und damit Blizzard das nicht jedem Kunden einzeln erklären muss, stehts in den AGBs.

Das ist das selbe Verhältniss wie bei Mietverträgen. Der Mieter ist Besitzer und der Vermieter Eigentümer.


----------



## Ragoons (25. November 2012)

@AndreasXXX das ist so ein schwachsinn den du da geschrieben hast nur weil jemanden ein bnet account gehört heißt es doch nicht das man ihn nicht verkaufen kann....
ich zb habe schon mehrere accounts hochgespielt und wieder verkauft und kein problem gehabt, und werde es auch weiterhin so machen!

denn verkaufen können und dürften sind schließlich 2 unterschiedliche dinge


----------



## Samuhatschi (25. November 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ist das gleiche Spiel wie bei der Musik- und Filmbranche.




Nur dass ich mir kopien einer zB Musikcd erstellen kann diese sogar (mit ein paar einschränkungen) weitergeben kann.


----------



## Samuhatschi (25. November 2012)

Midnightboy schrieb:


> keiner kann mir verbieten, wenn ich etwas besitze dieses weiterzuverkaufen.
> 
> 
> 
> So far Midi




Doch, da du nicht der Eigentümer bist, sondern NUR der Besitzer. Ich kann dir mein Fahrrad "ausleihen", dann bin ich der Eigentümer und du für einen gewissen Zeitraum der Beseitzer. Verkaufen darfst du mein Fahhrad trotzdem nicht, dass darf nur ich.


----------



## Theopa (26. November 2012)

Samuhatschi schrieb:


> Doch, da du nicht der Eigentümer bist, sondern NUR der Besitzer. Ich kann dir mein Fahrrad "ausleihen", dann bin ich der Eigentümer und du für einen gewissen Zeitraum der Beseitzer. Verkaufen darfst du mein Fahhrad trotzdem nicht, dass darf nur ich.



Verkaufen darf man alles, man wird aber bei der Übereignung Schwierigkeiten bekommen wenn es im Eigentum eines anderen steht. /klugscheissmode off

Mich würde nur mal folgendes Interessieren: Ich darf die Software verkaufen, meinen Account aber nicht.... Wie soll das funktionieren? Eigentlich müsste man ja dann eine Art Verkaufsantrag beim Support stellen, welcher dann den gesamten Account auf Null zurücksetzt bzw. sperrt und einen neuen Serial generiert mit dem man dann als Käufer einen "frischen" Account erstellen kann.


----------



## Krueger (26. November 2012)

Theopa schrieb:


> Mich würde nur mal folgendes Interessieren: Ich darf die Software verkaufen, meinen Account aber nicht.... Wie soll das funktionieren?



Account und Software sind zwei getrennte Sachen. Das Programm gehört dir, also darfst du es weiterverkaufen. Der Account gehört dir nicht. Also darfst du ihn nicht weiterverkaufen. Ganz einfach eigentlich.



> Eigentlich müsste man ja dann eine Art Verkaufsantrag beim Support stellen, welcher dann den gesamten Account auf Null zurücksetzt bzw. sperrt und einen neuen Serial generiert mit dem man dann als Käufer einen "frischen" Account erstellen kann.



Nein, denn Blizzard - der Eigentümer des Accounts - möchte das nicht.


----------



## Theopa (26. November 2012)

Krueger schrieb:


> Account und Software sind zwei getrennte Sachen. Das Programm gehört dir, also darfst du es weiterverkaufen. Der Account gehört dir nicht. Also darfst du ihn nicht weiterverkaufen. Ganz einfach eigentlich.



So weit so gut, dabei gibt es aber ein Problem: Die Software funktioniert ohne den Account nicht. Der Account ist ein absolut wesentlicher Bestandteil des Spiels, ohne Account würde der Käufer schlichtweg gar nichts bekommen.


----------



## arcangel (26. November 2012)

Das ist hierbei aber rechtlich komplett irrelevant. Ich darf und kann dir ja auch jederzeit ein Auto ohne Motor verkaufen. Nur weil sich dafuer kaum ein Kaeufer finden laesst, muss man deswegen ja nicht gesetzlich regeln dass ich den Motor beizulegen habe.

Du verkaufst die Software, den Datentraeger und ggf noch ne huebsche Verpackung und Handbuch dazu, nicht mehr oder weniger. Was der Betreiber mit seinem Teil, dem Account macht, bleibt ja ihm ueberlassen. Du kannst ihn ja auch nicht zwingen die Server mitzuverkaufen, damit dein Kaeufer das Spiel auch ja spielen kann. Wenn der Betreiber ein MMO zB einstellt, darfst du di Software ja auch immernoch verkaufen, bringt dem Kaeufer halt nur nix... genau wie das Auto ohne Motor, oder halt die Software ohne Account.


----------



## Geige (27. November 2012)

Es ist halt die Frage, ob nach §§ 433 iVm. 929 BGB durch den Kauf der CD (Lizenz) nicht automatisch auch das
Eigentum an Lizenz und Account übergeht. Selbst wenn Blizz in den AGB verneint, dass das Eigentum an Account übergeht
könnte man doch mithilfe des §305c I iVm §305 argumentieren, dass Agb Klauseln, die Teile der kaufvertragstypischen Pflichten
des Schuldners aushebeln "so ungewöhnlich sind, dass der Vertragspartner des Verwenders mit ihnen nicht zu rechnen braucht"

Hab ich iwo einen Denk oder Dogmatikfehler?


----------



## Lancegrim (27. November 2012)

Also 929 BGB trifft garnicht zu, da es hier um bewegliche Sachen geht. Und nur darum. Weder die Lizens eines Spieles noch der Account sind eine bewegliche Sache. Lediglich die CD oder Software. Und mit der kannst du ja tun und lassen was du willst, da sagt auch niemand was dagegen.

Ansonsten sagt das Beispiel mit dem Auto eigentlich alles, das triffts ziemlich genau.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (8. Januar 2013)

Gab es schon ein Statement von Blizzard bezüglich deiner Anfrage? Schließlich ist diese Rechte Frage in naher Zukunft für uns alle ziemlich interessant, nicht nur im Bezug auf Spiele.

Beispiel Musik und Filme:
In meinem Testament habe ich meine CD Sammlung (über 300 Stück) und meine DVD und Blueray Sammlung (über 400 Stück) einem guten Freund zugesprochen. Doch immer mehr Musik wird digital verkauft und Filme wohl bald auch. Kann ich denn eine Apple ID auch vererben? oder verkaufen? Wir sprechen hier ja nicht über 2-3 Euro sondern in vielen Fällen von über 1000 Euro Wert.....

Also wie gesagt - wenn ne Antwort von Blizzard zu deiner Anfrage kommt, würde ich mich freuen wenn du die postest. Hoffe die Antworten, Apple bleibt mir bis heute eine Antwort schuldig auf die Frage ob ich meine ID vererben kann....

Viele Grüße


----------



## Lancegrim (9. Januar 2013)

Dazu gabs in Amerika voriges Jahr nen Urteil, nein darfst du nicht. Also die Apple ID, oder Amazaon Cloud, oder Audible oder was auch immer. Der Account ist und bleibt Eigentum der jeweiligen Firma. Da hat sich doch uhm ich glaub Nicolas Cage so aufgeregt, öffentlich drüber, oder Bruce Willis, ka mehr wer genau das war.

Die Datein kannst du natürlich vererben, nur wenn die nicht abspielbar sind ohne Account, dann pech. Aber hey, dafür gibts Mittel und Wege


----------



## Krueger (9. Januar 2013)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' date='08 January 2013 - 12:30' timestamp='1357641010' post='3342123']
> 
> Beispiel Musik und Filme:
> In meinem Testament habe ich meine CD Sammlung (über 300 Stück) und meine DVD und Blueray Sammlung (über 400 Stück) einem guten Freund zugesprochen. Doch immer mehr Musik wird digital verkauft und Filme wohl bald auch. Kann ich denn eine Apple ID auch vererben? oder verkaufen? Wir sprechen hier ja nicht über 2-3 Euro sondern in vielen Fällen von über 1000 Euro Wert.....



Du kannst nichts vererben was dir nicht gehört. Ganz einfach. Und laut AGB von Apple gehört dir nichts. Weder der Account noch das was du im iTunes kaufst. Du hast lediglich Lizenzen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. Januar 2013)

Postings mit verbalen Entgleisungen entfernt.


----------



## Tidra-on (11. Januar 2013)

Wenn hier auf den vergangenen Seiten nur mal die Unterscheidung zwischen Online Games (MMOs) die auf dauerhafte Onlineaktivität angewiesen sind (Updates, Char Speicherung, Server Nutzung usw usw.) und Offline Games mit erzwungener Onlineaktivität bzw. viel wichtiger acc gebundenheit. Das beinhaltet vor allem die ganzen Steamspiele also Valve und Co. Und ausgerechnet die betrifft das Urteil überhaupt nicht!


----------



## Lancegrim (12. Januar 2013)

Selbst bei Steam isses das gleiche, dir gehören nur Lizensen der Spiele. Der Account gehört Valve du bist nur der "Mieter".  Von daher ist es egal ob MMOs oder Offlinespiele mit Accounts bei Steam, oder Origin oder so.

Wenn jemand seine Spielesammlung vererben, verkaufen oder was auch immer will, kann er dies nur mit Spielen die er physisch besitzt und diese keinen Account bei einem Dienst besitzen. 
Das heißt von "modernen" Spielen eigentlich fast garkeines, weil 90% aller Spiele auf diesen Scheiss setzen. 


Bei Spielen von Steam, UPlay, Origin oder was weiß ich fürn Dienst, kann man nichts verkaufen, vererben oder so. Da man diese Spiele zwar besitzt, diese aber an einen Account gebunden sind. Diese Accounts sind Besitz des jeweiligen Users, Eigentümer jedoch ist Valve, oder EA oder halt die Firma die hinter dem Dienst steht. Das heißt das letzte Wort, was mit dem Account passiert, hat der Betreiber des Dienstes, oder der des MMOs. Wenn die sagen, Accounts dürfen nicht verkaufen, verschenkt oder 
vererbt werden, dann ist das so.

Selbes Prinzip wie bei Mieter (besitzer) und Vermieter (Eigentümer). Wenn du in deiner Mietwohnung was verändern willst, was die "Substanz" der Wohnung verändert, bsp streichen, Wände einreißen, kabelverlegen ect, kannst du das zwar, aber auch hier hat das letzte Wort der Eigentümer. Wenn der Nein sagt, kannst du nix dagegen tun.


----------



## doggystyle (13. Januar 2013)

@Lancegrim: Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, hat der EUGH letztes Jahr genau gegenteilig geurteilt. Bin jetzt aber zu faul den ganzen Spaß herauszusuchen


----------



## Wynn (13. Januar 2013)

Zuletzt aktiv:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sep 01 2012 19:32


der te hat wohl vor lauter gerichtsverfahren keine zeit mehr fürs forum ^^


----------



## Rabaz (14. Januar 2013)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' date='08 January 2013 - 11:30' timestamp='1357641010' post='3342123']
> 
> Beispiel Musik und Filme:
> In meinem Testament habe ich meine CD Sammlung (über 300 Stück) und meine DVD und Blueray Sammlung (über 400 Stück) einem guten Freund zugesprochen. Doch immer mehr Musik wird digital verkauft und Filme wohl bald auch. Kann ich denn eine Apple ID auch vererben? oder verkaufen? Wir sprechen hier ja nicht über 2-3 Euro sondern in vielen Fällen von über 1000 Euro Wert.....



Bei Musik oder Filmen kann man es sich ja Gott sei Dank noch aussuchen ob man das mit sich machen lässt oder nicht. Bei Spielen nicht mehr. Bei den letzten drei oder vier die ich gekauft habe war es die alternativlose Pflicht das in irgendein account-Konstrukt einzubinden.

Jetzt stört mich das rein technisch erstmal nicht weiter und ich kann auch nachvollziehen dass die ihre Klamotten so sehr gut gegen Raubkopien schützen. Wenn dadurch andere Kopierschutzverfahren die zT auch sehr nervig waren gespart werden und ich zB. meine CDs im Schrank lassen oder sogar verbummeln kann dann begrüße ich das sogar.

Aber diese Pflicht sich von vorherein schon enteignen zu lassen kitzelt mein Rechtsempfinden ganz gewaltig. Ich betrachte die Sachen für die ich bezahlt habe ganz gerne als mein Eigentum, vielleicht bin ich da etwas altmodisch. 

Und hallo nicht gemietet sondern gekauft die Herren Jura-Erstsemestler, wenn ich bei Saturn 60 Kröten auf den Tisch gelegt habe dann bin ich einen Kaufvertrag eingegangen und die Tüte mitsamt Inhalt unter meinem Arm ist mein EIGENTUM. Irgendwelche Einwände soweit ? Nein.

Und genau jetzt kommt die interessante Stelle: Es ist mein Eigentum genau solange bis ich es benutzen will. Dann, sagt der Hersteller in seinen agb oder eulas oder whatever, ja haha Kollege wenn du das BENUTZEN willst dann gehört es automatisch wieder mir. OK nicht rein physisch die Verpackung und die DVD, die gehören weiter mir nachdem sie ihr Wert in 30 Minuten zwischen Kauf und Installation von 60 Euro auf den reinen Materialwert von 20 cent gefallen ist. Genau das ist es nämlich was wirtschaftlich gesehen passiert und alle sind einverstanden.

Hallo ? Lasst ihr euch das von eurem Auto- Zeitungs- oder Schuhhändler auch erzählen ? 

Nice Schuhe der Herr das macht dann 89,99.......einhundert....10 Euro und einen cent für sie zurück, danke und einen schönen Tag noch....ach ja denken sie bitte daran: wenn sie ihre Füße da rein stecken oder damit sonstwie herumlaufen oder sowas gehören die wieder UNS.  Aber Spiele und Musikindustrie sind sind unter tausenden (?) die einzigen die sich sowas rausnehmen dürfen, weil sie ja auch mehr als andere von ihren fanboys profitieren. Die lassen sich nicht nur anscheinend alles mit sich machen oder nehmen es wenigstens nur hin, nein sie vertreten das auch noch und labern rum als wenn sie als deren Rechtsanwälte arbeiten würden, DAS macht mich wirklich fassungslos. 

Im Schuhbeispiel würde man in den nächsten Baumarkt fahren, 15 Minuten später mit einem abgesägten Schippenstiel zum Händler zurück kehren und naja sagen wir mal an seinem Gesicht und danach an seinem Vertragswerk einige Änderungen vornehmen. Die PC-Spieler nicht, die verbeugen sich noch im rausgehen, kaufen die Schuhe sogar noch in der Sammleredition für 149 Euro weil dem Karton noch ein exclusiver Fan-Kugelschreiber und eine exclusive Fan-Postkarte (im Wert von je 5 cent) beiliegt.

Und was mir wirklich auf den Sack geht ist die Vielzahl an accounts. Wenn die sich mal wenigstens auf Ein Verfahren oder eine Plattform einigen könnten. Battlenet, Ubidings, steam, windowslive etc. das ganze mehrfach für mehrere Familienmitglieder. Ich will nicht für jedes Kackspiel irgendeinem Kack Club beitreten müssen bis ans Ende meiner Tage, der komischerweise SEINERSEITS überhaupt keine Pflichten hat. Wenns mal nicht läuft tja Pech gehabt, jegliche Ansprüche auf Kundenseite sind von vorn herein absurd und lächerlich. Wenn überhaupt, dann DÜRFEN die alle, vor allem hat jeder seinen eigenen Reklamekanal bis auf meinen Schreibtisch gelegt.

Ich möchte auch bitte irgendwas erfinden wo man mir solche Verträge abnimmt.


----------



## Mayestic (14. Januar 2013)

@Rabaz

Die 60&#8364; für deine Software, gebrannt auf ner DVD mit lauter Schnickschnack haben aber nicht zwingend etwas damit zu tun.
Mit deiner DVD kannst du machen was du willst, die kannste auch wieder verkaufen, genauso wie bei den Spielen die man offline zuhause spielt. 
Hier aber benutzt du über die Software nun mal noch einen zusätzlichen Dienst, das Spiel.
Dein Spielkonto ist also nicht übertragbar, die Software schon. 
Die Spieleschmieden sichern sich seit Anfang an ab das sie deinen Account auch jederzeit ohne ersichtlichen Grund schließen können und natürlich den Spielbetrieb komplett einstellen können egal ob du umgerechnet Items im Wert von 1&#8364; oder 1 Million &#8364; hattest. 

Das was ich hier sehen könnte wäre das man die Software verkaufen können muss. 
Dazu könnte man einführen die Software vom Account zu trennen. 
Sprich wenn du deine 60&#8364; teure Software verkaufst bekommt der nächste Besitzer nicht deinen Account sondern einen total frischen so als wäre die Software niegelnagelneu.



Rabaz schrieb:


> Hallo ? Lasst ihr euch das von eurem Auto- Zeitungs- oder Schuhhändler auch erzählen ?




Du hattest noch nie einen Neuwagen, frisch vom Fließband oder ? 
Wenn du dir nen neues Auto kaufst entwertest du es am ersten Tag direkt nach der Zulassung. 
Nach einem Jahr ist dein Auto nur noch 50-75% von dem Wert was er neu gekostet hat. 

Solche Dinge lasse ich mir immer mal wieder von meinem Autohändler erzählen. Frag deinen mal. 
Ausgenommen sind da nur seltene Automodelle, die steigen hingegen oftmals nach ein paar Jahren im Wert dank der hohen Nachfrage und dem miesen Angebot. 

http://www.auto-moto...rt-1375406.html

Somit wäre zumindest eines geklärt. Wenn du dir nen Neuwagen kaufst, ihn mitm Hänger zur Zulassungsstelle fährst, ihn zulässt und dann merkst das dir die Kiste doch nicht gefällt, ins Auto steigst und zum Händler zurück fährst (sagen wir 1KM Wegstrecke) um dein Geld zurück zu bekommen dann schaut der Händler erstmal in seiner Liste nach was das Auto jetzt denn noch wert ist. Vielleicht sind dazwischen keine 2 Stunden vergangen aber schon ist dein Auto so im Wert gesunken das man es kaum glauben möchte. Das kann schon weh tun.

Kann man das 1zu1 auf Software umschreiben ? Ich finde nicht. Aber aktuell ist es ähnlich. Du kaufst ein Onlinespiel und in dem Moment wo du es registrierst verliert es schon drastisch an Wert. Dafür muss man nicht mal gespielt haben. Nur das hier der Wertverlust 100% beträgt. 

Daher fände ich das wir eine Möglichkeit brauchen unsere Software die wir teuer gekauft haben vom Account zu trennen um die Software wieder zu verkaufen. 
Der Account hingegen ist Eigentum vom Spielebetreiber, genauso wie alle erarbeiteten Güter auf diesem Account. 
Aber es geht hier ja nicht um Accounthandel sondern um die Software an sich.


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. Januar 2013)

Accountverkäufe, welche gegen die Regeln der jeweiligen Hersteller sind, werden hier nicht unterstüzt.


----------



## Negev (14. Januar 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Accountverkäufe, welche gegen die Regeln der jeweiligen Hersteller sind, werden hier nicht unterstüzt.



Nice das, dass hier mal einer so deutlich sagt(!) - und Farbe bekennt!

Ich finde alles was man Gekauft hat sollte auch weiterverkauft werden können - auch so ein Account.
Ob Auto, Bügeleisen oder eben ne CD ich sollte damit machen können was ich will (bis auf das verbreiten von Kopien, versteht sich)!

Das es den Unternehmen ein Dorn im Auge ist, ist klar und das die Politik nix gegen Steam, Origon oder Battlenet tut ist meiner Meinung nach unerhört. Aber das der Staat nicht auf seiten der Verbraucher ist, ist klar


----------



## Lancegrim (15. Januar 2013)

Damit hast du ja an sich Recht, nur leider kaufst du den Account nicht. Du kaufst ne CD, ne Hülle, das Handbuch und das wars. Mehr nicht.

Wie hat der gute Kim Schmitz gesagt, wie man Piraterie verhindern könnte (und damit Origin usw überflüssig machen würde), einfach gutes Zeug auf den Markt bringen zu nem guten Preis.


----------



## Keashaa (15. Januar 2013)

Negev schrieb:


> Nice das, dass hier mal einer so deutlich sagt(!) - und Farbe bekennt!
> 
> Ich finde alles was man Gekauft hat sollte auch weiterverkauft werden können - auch so ein Account.
> Ob Auto, Bügeleisen oder eben ne CD ich sollte damit machen können was ich will (bis auf das verbreiten von Kopien, versteht sich)!
> ...



Du DARFST die CD verkaufen. Du DARFST NICHT deinen Account weiterverkaufen. Ist das so schwer zu begreifen?
Account != CD

Im übrigens sind nicht nur Musik-, Film- und Spieleindustrie so. Geh mal zum öffentlichen Nahverkehr. Wenn du dir z.B. ein Bayernticket Single kaufst, darfst auch nur du das verwenden. Klar kannst du damit von X nach Y fahren, es in Y weiterverkaufen (an jemanden, der nach Z fahren will) und dich freuen. Dennoch ist es nicht erlaubt, und wenn die Bahn das mitkriegt, gibts Ärger.

Hier immer die Spieleindustrie als DAS Übel schlechthin hinzustellen, ist schon arg übertrieben!


----------



## QuQ (15. Januar 2013)

> Du DARFST die CD verkaufen. Du DARFST NICHT deinen Account weiterverkaufen. Ist das so schwer zu begreifen?
> Account != CD



Eben dabei betreiben Blizzard, Steam & Co ja gerade etwas Gesetzeswiedriges. 

Durch das binden des CD Keys an einen Account, OHNE dem Kunden die Möglichkeit zu geben den Key auch wieder zu ENTKOPPELN vom selbigen.

Normalerweise müsste ihnen gesetzlich vorgeschrieben werden das es eine Option geben muss den CD Key auch wieder vom Account zu lösen. 
Sprich durch das entkoppeln könnte das Spiel mit diesem Account dann nicht mehr gezockt aber der Key wieder mit einem beliebigen anderen Account verbunden werden.

Eben dadurch das Blizzard & Konsorten das NICHT tun berauben sie Ihre Kunden um ihr Recht zum weiterverkauf, und eben dort wäre auch der Ansatzpunkt zum klagen.

Solange das aber niemand tut und man sich selbst nicht damit rumschlagen will bleibt einem nur eins:

Für jedes Spiel einen eigenen Account erstellen und denselbigen jedes mal mitverkaufen.

Gesetzeswiedrig ist daran nichts, auch Accounts dürfen in Deutschland verkauft werden (siehe WoW Accounts bei Ebay.de, auf Ebay USA z.B. ist WoW Accountverkauf untersagt und die Auktion wird entfernt). 
Auf dem Rechtsweg kann bei uns dagegen niemand etwas tun.

Es ist lediglich gegen die mit dem installieren des Spiels verbundenen Knebelverträge der jeweiligen Softwarehersteller in denen sie sich selbst das Recht einräumen weiterverkaufte Accounts zu sperren. 
In wieweit eben dieses Verhalten Gesetzeskonform ist, ist immernoch sehr umstritten.

Allerding müssten die dazu erstmal überhaupt mitbekommen das der Account verkauft wurde. Wer ihnen das nicht grade auf die Nase bindet hat mit seinem gebrauchten Spiel nichts zu befürchten.


----------



## Lancegrim (15. Januar 2013)

QuQ schrieb:


> In wieweit eben dieses Verhalten Gesetzeskonform ist, ist immernoch sehr umstritten.




Da ist nichts umstritten, die Accounts sind ihr Eigentum, was sie damit machen ist alleine ihnen überlassen. Und genau das ist Gesetzkonform. 
Mir gefällt das leider genauso wenig, aber tjoa so isses halt nunmal. Wenn man daran gesetzlich was ändern wollte, müsste das für alle Fälle gelten wo Besitzer und Eigentümer getrennte Personen sind. Und wenn das passiert, gibt es KEINE Mietwohnungen mehr, keine Autovermietungen, KEINERLEI Kredite mehr, keinerlei Ratenzahlungen ect ect. Du siehst also, die Chancen das sowas passiert, sind gleich 0.
Der Besitzer hat nur die unmittelbare "Herrschaft" über etwas, die letztliche Entscheidungsgewalt hat der Eigentümer. Deshalb muss auch jeder Mieter (Besitzer), sich das OK vom Vermieter (Eigentümer) holen wenn er mit der Sache (WOhnung, Auto, ect) machen will.

Stellt euch das ganze (ich habs schonmal gesagt, aber scheinbar verstheens viele einfach nicht) wie nen Mietvertrag vor. Ihr kauft euch das Spiel, die CD, das Handbuch was auch immer. Der Account der dazu zum Spielen notwendig ist, wird euch nur kostenfrei vermietet. Das heißt ihr dürft den Acc nutzen solange ihr euch an gewisse Richtlinien haltet (EULA, Hacks ect was es da alles gibt). Tut ihr das nicht mehr, wird der Account entfernt oder gebannt oder wie auch immer.

Klar is das nervig, aber wer sich wie ein Arsch benimmt, gehört bestraft, so einfach ist das. Und solange man den Account selber nutzt kein Thema.
Klar kann man die Spiele dann nicht mehr weiterverkaufen, aber das is weniger wild. Ich hab auch so einige Spiele wo ich sagen würde, die gehören wieder zurück. Geht aber nicht, also was tu ich? Ich schau das nächstemal genauer hin bevor ich mir von der Firma was kaufe, bzw verzichte ganz darauf.
Bsp EA. EAs Verhalten mit Origin hat die Firma bei mir dermaßen versaut, das ich Spiele mit Origin nicht kaufe und auch niemals werde. Was mich sehr heftig trifft, da ich sowohl HardCore Battlefield als auch Mass Effect Fan bin. Aber EA hat sich mit Origin Dinge geleistet, die als Dienstleister einfach nicht gehen, man kann sich viel erlauben aber solche Dinge nicht.

Aber nur so lernen es die Publisher/Entwickler. Spiel kaufen und dann mekkern, juckt die garnet, die haben ihr Geld. Nicht kaufen, das hilft.




Was die Aussage, mit dem Rechtsweg, gegen den Accountverkauf angeht...
Der Rechtsweg nennt sich Blizzards AGBs. Wenn du den Account erstellst, unterschreibst du quasi nen Nutzungsvertrag, indem du dich bereit erklärst, deren Forderungen anzuerkennen und zu befolgen. Verstößt du dagegen haben die jegliches Recht dir den Account wegzunehmen oder ihn zu sperren.
Wenn es ganz bös kommt, verkaufst du deinen Account, Blizzard kriegts mit, macht den Account dicht. Dein Käufer wird sich dann bei dir melden und dann wirds Ärger geben.

Und glaub mir, mitkriegen tun die das. Zum einen sieht Blizzard von wo sich jeder Account einloggt, das heißt du loggst dich ein, machst den Acc zum Verkauf bereit. Ca ne Stunde später is alles gelaufen, der neue Besitzer loggt sich von 500km weit weg ein, ändert dann die Kontaktdetails, wie Email, Name, Zahlungsmethode mit anderen Bankdaten und Kontoinhabernamen.... Das sehen die, und das wirf mehr als nur paar fragende Blicke auf. Das erregt sehr großes Aufsehen.
Wie sie dann handeln, ist ne andere Sache.


Stell dir die Server wie ne Disco vor, und die AGBs wie ne Hausordnung. Du hast dich daran zu halten wenn du dort verweilen willst. Ein Discobetreiber kann auch festlegen das heute nur Leute mit rose Tangas reinkommen. Wenn du dann keinen anhast kommst du nicht rein. Fertig aus. Dazu hat er das Recht.
Genauso hat Blizzard das Recht, den Handel mit seinem EIgentum (das sind die Accounts) zu untersagen. Wer dennoch dagegen verstößt, wird natürlich nicht verklagt, da gibts kein Gesetz das is richtig. Aber Blizzard macht dann den Account dicht und damit is das Thema für die erledigt. Genauso wie ein Türsteher oder Security Mitarbeiter dich aus nem Geschäft oder Objekt schmeißt wenn du gegen die Hausordnung verstößt.


----------



## QuQ (15. Januar 2013)

> Da ist nichts umstritten, die Accounts sind ihr Eigentum, was sie damit machen ist alleine ihnen überlassen. Und genau das ist Gesetzkonform.



Nein, unumstritten ist dabei absolut garnichts, Gesetzeskonform ist das ganze schon dadurch nicht mehr weil dir durch die unumkehrbare Accountbindung dein Recht zum weiterverkauf gebrauchter Spiele beschnitten wird (siehe Urteil oben). Schon dadurch kann ein solcher Vertrag seine Rechtswirksamkeit einbüßen. Eben gerade für solche Dinge wie Spiele Onlineverkauf über Plattformen wie Steam gibt es in vielen Ländern noch immer keine angepassten Gesetze, das ganze bewegt sich in einer ziemlichen rechtlichen Grauzone.



> Klar is das nervig, aber wer sich wie ein Arsch benimmt, gehört bestraft, so einfach ist das



Genau so sehe ich das auch, wenn der Spielehersteller sich wie ein Arsch benimmt und versucht den legitimen Gebrauchtverkauf von gekauftem Eigentum über eine unumkehrbare Accountbindung zu verhindern gehört er dafür eigentlich bestraft.



> Was die Aussage, mit dem Rechtsweg, gegen den Accountverkauf angeht



Einen Rechtsweg dagegen gibt es eben nicht, da es in Deutschland nicht verboten ist seine Nutzungsrechte an einem Account weiterzuverkaufen (siehe Ebay). 
Ob solche Vertragsklauseln, in denen sich der Verkäufer das Recht einräumt den Account im Falle eines weiterverkaufs zu sperren, in Deutschland überhaupt legal sind halte ich für mehr als fraglich. Besonders wenn man das mal auf einen Steam Account mit mehreren gekauften Spielen anwendet und dabei berücksichtigt das man laut dem Urteil oben eindeutig berechtigt ist seine gebrauchten Spiele weiterzuverkaufen.



> Und glaub mir, mitkriegen tun die das



Ist auch Quatsch. Ich hab in meiner aktiven WoW Zeit 2x meinen Account verkauft und mir wieder einen anderen gekauft. Dabei hab ich sogar ab und zu den Blizzard Support für diese Accounts in Anspruch genommen. Solang man nicht dahergeht und denen am Telefon sagt ich hab das Ding bei Ebay gekauft merken die nicht das geringste.


----------



## Mironator (16. Januar 2013)

QuQ schrieb:


> Eben dabei betreiben Blizzard, Steam & Co ja gerade etwas Gesetzeswiedriges.
> 
> Durch das binden des CD Keys an einen Account, OHNE dem Kunden die Möglichkeit zu geben den Key auch wieder zu ENTKOPPELN vom selbigen.
> 
> ...


Moment mal. Bitte hier nicht irgendwelche Begriffe durch den Raum werfen, ohne zu wissen, was die bedeuten. 

Das fängt schon mal damit an, dass du überhaupt kein Recht besitzt, Accounts wie von Ebay, Blizzard, Valve etc. zu verkaufen. Das Erschönpfungsrecht bezieht sich explizit im Gesetzteswurf erwähnt auf physische Medien.

Sprich, du hast das Recht, den Datenträger zu verkaufen. Das der Kunde damit nichts anfangen kann, da der CD-Key wichtig ist, steht auf einem ganz anderen Papier geschrieben. Das Recht aber einen Account zu verkaufen gibt es nicht. Ansonsten bitte den passenden Paragraphen raussuchen. 

Das man das machen kann ist wieder aber eine andere Sache, denn zur gleichen Zeit ist es nicht illegal es zu machen. Nur haben dann die Dienstleister (Blizzard, Ebay, Valve, EA etc.) auch das Recht, ggf. den Vertrag zu kündigen, da die einen Vertrag mit dir eingegangen sind und nicht dem neuen Käufer. Es geht sogar so weit, dass diese Dienstleister dich sogar belangen könnten, wenn sie etwas passendes in der EULA geschrieben haben (Achtun, ich rede hier nur von einer zivilrechtlichen Belangung, nicht strafrechtlichen - ein großer Unterschied).

Sprich, aktuell sieht es so aus. Du kannst zwar deinen Account verkaufen, auch wenn du kein Recht dafür hast, aber der Vertragspartner kann und wird aus dem Vertrag zurück treten.

Und zum EUGH, weil es hier so oft gefallen ist. Das EUGH besagt lediglich, dass man Onlinelizenzen verkaufen *darf*, nicht aber, dass man es können muss. In dem vor Gericht verhandelten Fall ging es um einen Kunden, der seine Onlinelizenzen verkauf hat, der Lizenzherausgeber ihn daraufhin verklagen wollte und damit gescheitert ist. Das EUGH sagt aber nichts über DRM (Digital Rights Management - also Accountbindung oder Bindung anderer Art von digitalen Inhalten).

Passend zu DRM gibt es aber auch ein Gerichtsurteil, direkt aus Deutschland:
http://www.telemedicus.info/urteile/Urheberrecht/1075-BGH-Az-I-ZR-17808-Half-Life-2.html
Fazit: DRM sind ein legitimes Mittel den Wiederverkauf von Lizenzen einzuschränken.


----------



## Lancegrim (16. Januar 2013)

Danke, wenigstens einer der es versteht und bischen logisch denkt.

Nichts mit Grauzone, alles genau geregelt. 

Gefallen muss einem das nicht, aber... Kampf gegen Windmühlen und so, ne...


Und klar gibts keinen Rechtsweg gegen den Verkauf. Aber Rechtsweg heißt, entweder Zivil oder Strafrechtliche Klage. Letzteres is Unsinn, ersteres kann passieren.

Ansonsten braucht ein Publisher auch keinen Rechtsweg gegen den Verkauf, der schließt den Account einfach und fertig.



Was dein Beispiel mit deinem WoW Verkauf Account angeht... Nur weil du nicht erwischt wurdest, heißt das nicht das sowas nicht passiert.
Ich hab jahrelang als GM gearbeitet und glaub mir, man erkennt es sehr eindeutig.

Aber um bei deinem Beispiel zu bleiben, die deutsche Polizei führt auch keine Kontrollen auf den Straße durch, ich bin noch nie kontrolliert worden, also gibts auch keine Kontrollen solange ich nicht nen Steifenwagen anhalte und sage das ich kontrolliert werden will.... *facepalm*


----------



## QuQ (16. Januar 2013)

Als erstes mal, es geht hier um den weiterverkauf von gebrauchten SPIELEN nicht um den von ACCOUNTS.
Wenn ein Spielehersteller dahergeht und dieses gekaufte Spiel an einen Account bindet nur um den weiterverkauf zu verhindern, dann ist das alles andere als moralisch einwandfrei.

Im Gegenzug sehe ich mich als Käufer dann auch keineswegs in der Pflicht mich an irgentwelchen Humbug wie "Der Account gehört dir nicht den darfst du nicht weitergeben" in irgenteiner Weise halten zu müssen. Wer hierbei im Recht oder Unrecht ist können allenfalls dafür zuständige Gerichte entscheiden. Keinesfalls aber irgentwelche Knebelvertragsklauseln die sich irgentein Softwarehersteller ausgedacht hat um seine Profite zu verbessern, auch wenn so mancher hier denen gerne pauschal einen automatisch Gesetzeskonformen Status einräumen möchte. Ein Jurist der sich Blizzards "Vertragsbedingungen" durchliest findet darin mit Sicherheit etliche Stellen wo ihm nach deutschem Recht die Haare zu Berge stehn.

Klar können die dahergehn, den Account sperren und sich dabei auf ihre AGBs berufen. Ob sie damit allerdings auch durchkommen würden wenn der so behandelte Kunde dagegen klagen würde und sich ein Gericht damit erstmal befassen müsste, steht auf einem anderen Blatt Papier. Soweit mir bekannt gibt es noch garkeine Beispielprozesse in denen exakt ein solcher Fall verhandelt wurde wo sich ein Kunde mit dieser Argumentation gegen eine Accountsperre gewehrt hätte oder gar einen Fall wo ein Spielehersteller versucht hätte rechtlich gegen Accountverkauf vorzugehn. Eben deshalb ist das eine rechtliche Grauzone, wie ein Richter in exakt diesem Fall entscheiden würde ist noch garnicht bekannt.

Klar geht man wenn man einen Account kauft oder verkauft das Risiko ein mit dieser Problemmatik konfrontiert zu werden, eventuel sogar das der Account gesperrt wird und man entscheiden muss ob man sich das dann so gefallen lässt oder sich den ärger aufläd sich dagegen dann zu wehren. In der Regel wird bei den meisten wohl ersteres der Fall sein, der Streitwert ist einfach zu gering. Risikobehaftet ist Accounthandel dadurch auf jeden Fall.

Trotzdem ist deine Aussage Unsinn eine Accountweitergabe würde zwangsläufig auffallen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist eher ziemlich gering.
Sicher besteht immer die theoretische Möglichkeit dazu, das habe ich nirgendwo geleugnet auch wenn du das mit deiner blumig sympathischen "Umschreibung" so darstellen möchtest. 
Weisst du was? ich fahre auf der Straße immer ziemlich ordentlich und werde tatsächlich nur extrem selten mal angehalten. Und selbst dann ist den Polizisten nie aufgefallen das meine Alufelgen garnicht eingetragen sind. Die haben garkein interesse daran bei jeder 0815 Straßenkontrolle auf solche Details zu achten. Ganz ähnlich ist das bei Leuten die millionen solcher Online Accounts verwalten müssen.

Letzten endes muss jeder selber wissen was er sich gefallen lässt und was nicht, wer meint alles was irgentwelche Großkonzerne sich so ausdenken um ihren Profit zu steigern müsste zwangsläufig auch richtig und Rechtskonform sein der soll wegen mir auch weiterhin daran glauben.


----------



## Lancegrim (16. Januar 2013)

Rechtlich vorgehen, gegen nen Accountverkauf, muss kein Hersteller, wieso auch? WIe gesagt, Account zugemacht und fertig.

Und auf welchem Gesetz will denn jemand Klage einreichen? Diebstahl? Schadensersatz? Nö. Was dann? Es gibt keine gesetzliche Grundlage, auf der ein Besitzer den Eigentümer verklagen kann das dieser seine Rechte verliert bzw überstimmt wird.
Und durchkommen wird er damit nicht, weil in den AGBs ganz klar steht, der Account ist Eigentum der Firma, nicht des Nutzers. Du kannst als Besitzer keine Klage erheben weil ein Eigentümer mit seinem Eigentum umgeht wie er will. 
Das ruft maximal ne lautes gelächter im Amtsgericht hervor, aber mehr auch nicht.

Denn, ein dir gegebenes Recht, egal welche anderen Umstände auf nen Weiterverkauf hast du nicht.


Ob einem das gefällt oder nicht, spielt keine Rolle. Der Publisher ist hier im "Recht". AUch wenn du dich auf den Kopf stellst und solange davon redest wie unfair das ist, so isses halt.
Du kannst auch keine Disco verklagen wenn sie dich rausschmeißen weil du dich nicht an die Hausordnung hälst.

Man kann nicht einfach zu nem Anwalt gehen und sagen "Der Spielehersteller hat mit seinem Eigentum was gemacht das mich daran hindert das Spiel zu spielen oder es weiter zu verkaufen." Dann fragt der Anwalt ob du mit dem nen Vertrag eingegangen bist, dann musst du dem sagen ja das hast du, indem du die EULA oder Nutzungsvertrag oder was auch immer bei Accounterstellung eingegangen bist. Dann sagt der Anwalt das du warscheinlich gegen die Vertragsbestimmungen verstoßen hast und somit froh sein kannst das sie dich nicht verklagen wegen Vertragsbruch.


----------



## Theopa (17. Januar 2013)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Du kannst als Besitzer keine Klage erheben weil ein Eigentümer mit seinem Eigentum umgeht wie er will.



Gut, dass das nicht richtig ist. Sonst könnte morgen mein Vermieter in meine Wohnung kommen und spontan eine Wand einreissen. Steht ja in seinem Eigentum, ich bin nur der Besitzer...

Das Problem bei den Accounts ist, dass es kaum um relevante Geldwerte geht. Damit wird wohl nie eine ernsthafte Überprüfung der AGB durchgeführt werden. Wer nimmt den Aufwand auf sich wegen ein paar Euro durch alle Instanzen zu klagen, vor allem wenn der Gegner ein großer Konzern ist.


----------



## Lancegrim (17. Januar 2013)

Das ist richtig, dennoch, gäbe es das Mieterschutz Gesetz nicht, wäre genau so eine Szene völlig richtig und rechtens.
Meine Aussage bezog sich aber auf den allgemeinen Fall wo es eben keine besonderen Besitzer Rechte gibt, so wie bsp bei dem Account Verhältniss um das es ja hier geht.

Und dein Vermieter kann ne Wand einreißen, wenns nen gescheiten Grund dafür gibt, das aber nur am Rande.


Das mit den Geldwerten mag stimmen, aber es wurden schon Klagen gegen große Konzerne geführt wegen 25 Cent Pfandgeld, von daher 
Aber da die AGBs gegen keine Gesetze verstoßen (also im Normalfall) wird da selbst bei ner Prüfung nix bei rauskommen. Und Klagen weil einem was nicht gefällt, naja issen netter Versuch aber mehr auch net


----------



## Theopa (17. Januar 2013)

Auch abseits vom Mieterschutz bei Wohnräumen hat mal als Mieter noch gewisse Rechte, eben beispielsweise das Recht über die Mietsache zu verfügen. Wenn ich mir einen Film in der Videothek "leihe" darf ich ihn auch bis zum nächsten Tag behalten. Es muss schon ein Extremfall vorliegen, bei dem ich die DVD vorzeitig zurückbringen muss.

Bei den AGB drängt sich mir eben nur die Frage auf: Wie groß ist der Teil der unwirksamen Klauseln? Es wäre ja durchaus möglich, dass einiges einfach nicht beachtet werden muss. Das müsste aber eben einmal gerichtlich geprüft werden. Darf mir der Account ohne Grund geschlossen werden? Darf die Gebühr für Transaktionen spontan auf 50% erhöht werden? Bei anderen Verträgen würde so etwas einen Aufschrei herbeiführen und neimand würde das akzeptieren.

Ein Beispiel zum Vergleich: Ich miete mir ein Auto. In den AGB steht: "Der Mieter darf keine Personen mit Grünen Hüten transportieren. Falls er dem zuwider handelt wird der Vertrag mit sofortiger Wirkung gekündigt und der Motor des Fahrzeuges nach 5 Minuten per Funk deaktiviert. Weiterhin behalten wir uns vor, zukünftig die Kilometerpauschale beliebig zu erhöhen."
Hier wäre es wohl klar: Beide Klauseln sollten wohl mit 99%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit unwirksam und damit völlig unbeachtlich sein.


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Januar 2013)

Theopa schrieb:


> Auch abseits vom Mieterschutz bei Wohnräumen hat mal als Mieter noch gewisse Rechte, eben beispielsweise das Recht über die Mietsache zu verfügen. Wenn ich mir einen Film in der Videothek "leihe" darf ich ihn auch bis zum nächsten Tag behalten. Es muss schon ein Extremfall vorliegen, bei dem ich die DVD vorzeitig zurückbringen muss.
> 
> Bei den AGB drängt sich mir eben nur die Frage auf: Wie groß ist der Teil der unwirksamen Klauseln? Es wäre ja durchaus möglich, dass einiges einfach nicht beachtet werden muss. Das müsste aber eben einmal gerichtlich geprüft werden. Darf mir der Account ohne Grund geschlossen werden? Darf die Gebühr für Transaktionen spontan auf 50% erhöht werden? Bei anderen Verträgen würde so etwas einen Aufschrei herbeiführen und neimand würde das akzeptieren.
> 
> ...


Nur weil dir eine Sache nicht passt, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass Sie verboten ist. Da kannst du noch so viele lächerliche Beispiele bringen. Und es wäre auch nicht illegal, wenn die Videothek ihre Filme nur 12 oder 8 Stunden lang verleiht.


Zum Thema Onlineplattformen wie Steam: Wenn du auf Steam einkaufst oder einen Key aktivierst, dann hast du kein Spiel gekauft. Bei Origin auch nicht. Das einzige was du erwoben hast, ist ein Nutzungsrecht. Du hast also für die Erlaubnis bezahlt, das Spiel über die jeweilige Plattform zu spielen. Und genau deswegen zieht auch die Sache nicht. Btw. das ist bei Software so normal, nur dass man solche Plattformen wie Steam nicht braucht, weil man nur wenige Produkte an eine wsentlich geringere Anzahl an Kunden verkauft.


----------



## Theopa (18. Januar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Nur weil dir eine Sache nicht passt, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass Sie verboten ist. Da kannst du noch so viele lächerliche Beispiele bringen. Und es wäre auch nicht illegal, wenn die Videothek ihre Filme nur 12 oder 8 Stunden lang verleiht.



Hab ich was von illegal gesagt? Ich sagte nur, dass Verträge nicht nur für eine Seite gelten. Nochmal zur Videothek: Wenn ich dort einen Film für einen Tag (sagen wir mal 24 Stunden) leihe, dann habe ich das Recht ihn 24 Stunden zu behalten. Da kann erst mal keiner (auch nicht der Eigentümer!) kommen und sagen "Jo, hätte ihn jetzt doch gerne nach 2 Stunden zurück".
Das war auch NICHT auf die Accounts bezogen sondern ganz allgemein betrachtet.

Und nochmal: AGB sind nicht unangreifbar. Es kommt nicht darauf an ob es "mir nicht passt", manche Dinge sind einfach nichtig, egal ob sie Blizzard oder der Metzger an der Ecke in die AGB schreibt. 
Und da Blizzard (wem auch immer das Unternehmen gerade genau gehört) kein deutsches Unternehmen ist, kann es durchaus sein, dass einige der Regelungen in den EULA in Deutschland einfach nicht gelten. Ob dem wirklich so ist weiß wohl kaum jemand. Aus diesem Grunde meinte ich eben, dass es gut wäre, wenn einmal eine Überprüfung statt finden würde. Vielleicht ist Blizzard zu 100% auf der sicheren Seite, vielleicht kann man aber auch einiges einfach "streichen".


----------



## Nexilein (30. Januar 2013)

@Topic
Klage gegen Valve

Das Problem ist, dass es hier momentan keine Rechtssicherheit gibt. Dementsprechend sinnlos ist es eigentlich sich bei dem Thema zu streiten...


----------



## Dr Doom (4. Februar 2013)

Das grosse Problem ist doch das jedliche Art von Computerspielen bei den Herren der Politik einen sehr schlechten Ruf hat, da sie alle in den Topf der gewaltverherlichten Games geschmissen werden. Egal um welches Genere es sich handelt.
Deshalb gilt es als nicht gewollt hier irgendwelche Maßnahmen oder Gesetzte einzuführen die evtl die Verbreitung noch unterstützen würden.

Das es gehen würde zeigt doch ein Urteil von sonst nicht gros zu gebrauchenden europäischen Gerichtshof der den Handel von OEM Software an Endkunden auch ohne den Kauf von Hardware erlaubt hat. Auch hier haben ja vorher die Firmen dies in ihren AGB´s verboten, nur beim Kauf eines neuen Pc´s oder einer Hardware durfte die Software dabei sein.

Auch zeigt eine Klage mit Erfolg des Verbraucherschutzes gegen EA und deren teils schon unverschämte AGB`s von Star Wars(Scann der Festplatte von Orgin auf nicht legale EA Software) im letzten Herbst das es ginge, auch gegen grosse Konzerne erfolgreich vor Gericht zu ziehn. Gut es dürfte dabei auch eine grosse Portion Angst vor schlechter Ausendarstellung für EA darin mitgeschwommen sein, da die Berichte ja durch fast alle Sparten der Presse gegeistert sind. Aber die AGB´s wurden abgemildert also zeigt das Beispiel das man auch so grosse Konzerne dazu bringen kann manches zu überdenken und zu ändern.

Wenn wir da auf die Politik warten dann dauert das noch 10 - 20 Jahre bis unsre heutige Gamergenaration die Politik soweit infiltriert hat um eine grössere Gruppe mit gewichtiger Stimme, die sich auch mal für solche Dinge einsetzen würde, zusammen zu bringen.


----------



## Hosenschisser (10. März 2013)

Dr schrieb:


> Das grosse Problem ist doch das jedliche Art von Computerspielen bei den Herren der Politik einen sehr schlechten Ruf hat, da sie alle in den Topf der gewaltverherlichten Games geschmissen werden. Egal um welches Genere es sich handelt.
> Deshalb gilt es als nicht gewollt hier irgendwelche Maßnahmen oder Gesetzte einzuführen die evtl die Verbreitung noch unterstützen würden.
> 
> ...
> ...




Was hat denn die Politik damit zu tun? Die Legislative hat bereits für die nötigen Gesetze gesorgt. Mit der Anwendung hat sie allerdings nichts mehr zu tun, daß ist Aufgabe der Judikative. Dieser kann sicher jeder, der willens ist, bedienen.


----------



## PhillipJayFry (17. März 2013)

Dieser Beitrag/ Dieses Ticket hat ein komplettes Umdenken im Handel mit virtuellen Gütern bewirkt. Vielen Dank nochmal an die moderne, im Cyberspace spezialisierte Erin Brokovich, welche mir diese vollkommen neuen Möglichenkeiten geschaffen hat


----------

